# ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام



## ميرنا (28 نوفمبر 2005)

محمد نبى الاسلام السيد المسيح 

أما محمد فهو ميت وأتباعه ميتون
"إنك ميت وأنهم ميّتون"
سورة الزمر 30:39 يسوع هو الحياة وأتباعه أيضا سيحيون
" أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا"
يوحنا 25:11
وقال أيضا لأتباعه "اني انا حيّ فأنتم ستحيون" يوحنا 19:14


و هنا نذكر أن السيد المسيح حى أيضا بشهادة الحديث :  ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الليث بن سعد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن المسيب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال والذي نفسي بيده ‏ ‏ليوشكن أن ينزل فيكم ابن ‏ ‏مريم ‏ ‏حكما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏فيكسر الصليب ويقتل الخنزير ‏ ‏ويضع ‏ ‏الجزية ‏ ‏ويفيض ‏ ‏المال حتى لا يقبله أحد ‏‏.قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث حسن صحيح. سنن الترمذي حديث رقم 2159
و الحديث السابق، و أن رفضنا كلامه ، لكن المسلم يؤمن به ، و هو يروى أن عيسى سينزل و يحاكم العالم ... و لن أركزسوى على نقطة واحدة "لماذا لم يقل عن عيسى أنه سيقوم من الاموات قبل أن ينزل على الارض .. و لكنه لم يذكر ذلك ، كدليل على أن عيسى حى حتى فى المنظور الاسلامى ولا ننسى أن محمد قد مات مثل البشر، ولكن عيسى حتى فى القرآن " رفعه الله " كما ورد فى سورة آل عمران 55 "إذ قال الله يا عيسى إني متوفيك و رافعك إلي " و بالتالى هو لم يمت حتى فى المنظور الاسلامى! .. فأيهما تختار لتتبع .. الحى ام الميت ؟ 

محمد حث أتباعه على استعمال السيف
"يا أيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال".
سورة الأنفال 65:8 يسوع منع أتباعه من استعمال السيف
"رد سيفك إلى مكانه لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون"
متى 52:26 

محمد نادى بالانتقام
"فمن إعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما أعتدى عليكم"
سورة البقرة 194:2 يسوع نادى بالغفران
"سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا".
متى 5 : 38 - 39 

محمد كان خاطئا
"واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات"
سورة محمد 19:47
 عن ابن هريرة قال : كان رسول الله صلعم يسكت بين القراءة إسكاته، فقلت بأبى انت و أمى يا رسول الله ! أسكاتك بين التكبير و القرأة ما تقول ؟ قال ( أقول : اللهم باعد بينى و بين خطاياى كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب ، اللهم نقنى من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس ، اللهم أغسل خطاياى بالماء و الثلج و البرد) متفق عليه - مشكاة المصابيح تحقيق الالبانى حديث 812 يسوع كان بلا خطية
"لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر"
1 بطرس 22:2
" من منكم يبكّتني على خطية "
يوحنا 8 : 46
" وتعلمون ان ذاك أظهر لكى يرفع خطيانا وليس فيه خطية " رسالة يوحنا الرسول الاولى 3 : 5 
- أيضا القرآن لم يذكر أى خطية لعيسى -


نخسه الشيطان 
لآن كل مولود يولد يجب أن ينخسه الشيطان .. ماعدا عيسى ابن مريم و أمه
 ‏لم ينخسه الشيطان (فى المنظور الاسلامى) 
حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الأعلى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ 
‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏ما من مولود يولد إلا نخسه الشيطان فيستهل صارخا من نخسة الشيطان إلا ‏ ‏ابن مريم ‏ ‏وأمه 

كلام القرآن و محمد قد تبدل
"وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزل"
سورة النحل 101:16 كلام السيد المسيح لم يتبدل 
"السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول"
متى 35:24 

محمد كان يجالس الجن
"وإذ صرفنا إليك نفراً من الجن يستمعون القرآن فلما حضروه قالوا إنصتوا فلما قضى ولّوا إلى قومهم منذرين"
سورة الأحقاف 29:46 يسوع طرد الشيطان بعيداً
"قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان"
متى 10:4 

الشيطان كان له سلطاناً على محمد
"وأما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله انه سميع عليم"
سورة الأعراف 200:7
(أنظر أيضا سورة الفلق 4:113) الشيطان لم يكن له سلطاناً على يسوع
"رئيس هذا العالم (الشيطان) يأتي وليس له في شيء"
يوحنا 30:14 

محمد حوّل وجهه عن الأعمى(عدم الرحمة)
" عبس وتولى أن جاءه الأعمى. وما يدريك لعله يزكى أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى. أما من استغنى. فأنت له تصدى. وماعليك ألا يزكى. وأما من جاءك يسعى. وهو يخشى. فأنت عنه تلهى"
سورة عبس 1:80-10 يسوع شفى الأعمى(الرحمة)
"كان أعمى جالساً على الطريق يستعطي.. فأخبروه أن يسوع الناصري مجتاز فصرخ قائلا يا يسوع إبن داود ارحمنى... فوقف يسوع وأمر أن يقدم إليه ولما اقترب سأله قائلا: ماذا تريد أن أفعل بك؟ فقال يا سيد أن أبصر. فقال له يسوع: أبصر. إيمانك قد شفاك. وفي الحال أبصر وتبعه وهو يمجد الله. وجميع الشعب اذ رأوا سبحوا الله"
لوقا 35:18-43 

محمد نادى بتعدد الزوجات 
"وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع. فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما ملكت ايمانكم"
سورة النساء 3:4 يسوع نادى بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة
"من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكون الإثنان جسداً واحداً... فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان"
مت 5:19 و6 

محمد دعى لقتل الناس
"قل للمخلفين من الأعراب ستدعون إلى قوم أولى بأس شديد تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون فإن تطيعوا يؤتكم الله أجراً حسناً وإن تتولوا كما توليتم من قبل يعذبكم عذاباً أليماً". سورة الفتح 16:48 جاء يسوع حتى يخلص الناس
"لأن إبن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلص"
لوقا 56:9 

محمد كان بشراً من الناس
"إنما أنا بشر مثلكم"
سورة الكهف 110:18 يسوع هو إبن الله
"فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله الى العالم أتقولون له إنك تجدف لأني قلت إني إبن الله"
يوحنا 36:10 

محمد لم يجر معجزات
"وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون".
سورة الإسراء 59:17 يسوع أجرى المعجزات
".. عمل كل شئ حسناً. جعل الصم يسمعون والخرس يتكلمون"
مرقس 37:7 

محمد لم يعرف ما بداخل قلوب الناس
"ولا أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله ولا أعلم الغيب ولا أقول إنى ملك"
سورة هود 31:11  عرف يسوع ما بداخل قلوب الناس
"فستعرف جميع الكنائس أنى أنا الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله". 
رؤيا 23:2 

محمد أجبر الناس على قبول رسالته
"قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون"
سورة التوبة 29:9 يسوع أعطى الناس الحرية أن يقبلوا رسالته أو يرفضوها
"وأية مدينة دخلتموها ولم يقبلوكم فاخرجوا إلى شوارعها وقولوا حتى الغبار الذي لصق بنا من مدينتكم ننفضه لكم، ولكن إعلموا هذا إنه قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله"
لو 10:10 و11 

محمد يعلم الاخذ 
(خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ بِهَا ) (التوبة:103)  يسوع يعلم العطاء 
" اعطوا تعطوا. كيلا جيدا ملبدا مهزوزا فائضا يعطون في احضانكم.لانه بنفس الكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم " ( لوقا 6 : 38)


----------



## ميرنا (28 نوفمبر 2005)

رسالة محمد رسول الإسلام الدموية
"‏أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى ‏ ‏يشهدوا ‏ ‏أن لا إله إلا الله وأن ‏ ‏محمدا ‏ ‏رسول الله ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة فإذا فعلوا ذلك ‏ ‏عصموا ‏ ‏مني دماءهم وأموالهم إلا بحق الإسلام وحسابهم على الله"
سورة التوبة 9: 29 "قَاتِلُوا الذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ وَلاَ بِاليَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلاَ يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الحَقِّ مِنَ الذِينَ أُوتُوا الكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ " رسالة السيد المسيح الرحيمة
"روح الرب علي لانه مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاشفي المنكسري القلوب لانادي للماسورين بالاطلاق و للعمي بالبصر و ارسل المنسحقين في الحرية، و اكرز بسنة الرب المقبولة"
( لوقا 4 : 18 - 19 ) 

نبى الإسلام محمد وكراهية الغير
‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ "‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏لا تبدءوا ‏ ‏اليهود ‏ ‏ولا ‏ ‏النصارى ‏ ‏بالسلام فإذا لقيتم أحدهم في طريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه"
(اقرأ الحديث)
أخبرني ‏ ‏عمر بن الخطاب ‏أنه سمع رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول ‏ ‏لأخرجن ‏ ‏اليهود ‏ ‏والنصارى ‏ ‏من ‏ ‏جزيرة العرب ‏ ‏حتى لا أدع إلا مسلما (اقرأ الحديث)  السيد المسيح و محبة الغير
"سمعتم انه قيل تحب قريبك و تبغض عدوك،  و اما انا فاقول لكم احبوا اعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم و صلوا لاجل الذين يسيئون اليكم و يطردونكم، لكي تكونوا ابناء ابيكم الذي في السماوات فانه يشرق شمسه على الاشرار و الصالحين و يمطر على الابرار و الظالمين" (متى 5 : 43 - 54) 

محمد رسول الإسلام
قال رسول الله بعثت بين يدي الساعة بالسيف
حتى يعبد الله وحده لا شريك له وجعل رزقي تحت ظل رمحي وجعل الذلة والصغار على من خالف أمري ومن تشبه بقومفهو منهم
 (مسند أحمد 4869 )
فَتَبَسَّمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ثُمَّ قَالَ "بَلِ الدَّمَ الدَّمَ وَالْهَدْمَ الْهَدْمَ أَنَا مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ مِنِّى" السيد المسيح
"السارق لا ياتي الا ليسرق و يذبح و يهلك و اما انا فقد اتيت لتكون لهم حياة و ليكون لهم افضل
يوحنا 10:10 

محمد رسول الإسلام
"استغفر لهم أو لا تستغفر لهم إن تستغفر لهم سبعين مرة فلن يغفر الله لهم"
(سورة التوبة 80:9 )  السيد المسيح
"إن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع البار وهو كفارة لخطايانا ليس لخطايانا فقط بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضا"
(رسالة يوحنا الرسول الاولى 1:2 - 2 ) 

عدم العدل فى يوم الحساب
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏محمد بن عمرو بن عباد بن جبلة بن أبي رواد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏حرمي بن عمارة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏شداد أبو طلحة الراسبي ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏غيلان بن جرير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي بردة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏" ‏يجيء يوم القيامة ناس من المسلمين بذنوب أمثال الجبال فيغفرها الله لهم ويضعها على ‏ ‏اليهود ‏ ‏والنصارى ‏"
‏فيما أحسب أنا قال ‏ ‏أبو روح ‏ ‏لا أدري ممن الشك ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏أبو بردة ‏ ‏فحدثت به ‏ ‏عمر بن عبد العزيز ‏ ‏فقال أبوك حدثك هذا عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قلت نعم  ( صحيح مسلم 4971 )  العدل فى يوم الحساب
" كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا سَيُعْطِي عَنْ نَفْسِهِ حِسَاباً لِلّه "
 (رو 14: 10، 12)
" لِيَنَالَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مَا كَانَ بِالْجَسَدِ بِحَسَبِ مَا صَنَع َ"
(2 كو 5: 10) 

تعاليم محمد : السرقة و الزنى و علاقتهم بالجنة
عن أبى ذر قال: أتيت النبى صلعم و عليه ثوب أبيض، و هو نائم،ثم أتيته وقد أستيقظ، فقال "ما من عبد قال: لا إله إلا الله، ثم مات على ذلك، إلا دخل الجنة" قُلت: وإن زنى وإن سرق؟ قال "وإن زنى وإن سرق". قُلت: وإن زنى وإن سرق؟ قال "وإن زنى وإن سرق". قٌلت: وإن زنى وإن سرق؟ قال "وإن زنى وإن سرق على رغم أنف أبى ذر". وكان أبو ذر إذا حدثّ بهذا قال: "وإن رغم أنف أبى ذر". متفق عليه. ( مشكاه المصابيح حديث 26 تحقيق الألبانى )  تعاليم السيد المسيح: السرقة و الزنى و علاقتهم بجهنم
"قد سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء لا تزن، و أما أنا فاقول لكم أن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه، فان كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعها و القها عنك لانه خير لك أن يهلك احد اعضائك و لا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم، و أن كانت يدك اليمنى تعثرك فاقطعها و ألقها عنك لانه خير لك أن يهلك أحد أعضائك و لا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم"
( إنجيل متى 5 : 27 - 30 ) 

محمد رسول الإسلام يحلف
وَهَذَا الْبَلَدِ الْأَمِينِ 
(95/3) التين .  السيد المسيح ينهينا عن الحلفان
"ايضا سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تحنث بل أوف للرب اقسامك. واما انا فاقول لكم لا تحلفوا البتة.لا بالسماء لانها كرسي الله. ولا بالارض لانها موطئ قدميه.ولا باورشليم لانها مدينة الملك العظيم. ولا تحلف براسك لانك لا تقدر ان تجعل شعرة واحدة بيضاء او سوداء. بل ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا.وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير"
(متى 5 : 33 - 37 ) 

محمد كان يشتم و يلعن أيضاً 
"‏حدثنا ‏ ‏زهير بن حرب ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏جرير ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الأعمش ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي الضحى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏مسروق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏‏دخل على رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏رجلان فكلماه بشيء لا أدري ما هو فأغضباه فلعنهما وسبهما فلما خرجا قلت يا رسول الله من أصاب من الخير شيئا ما أصابه هذان قال وما ذاك قالت قلت لعنتهما وسببتهما قال ‏ ‏أو ما علمت ما شارطت عليه ربي قلت ‏ ‏اللهم إنما أنا بشر فأي المسلمين لعنته أو سببته فاجعله له زكاة وأجرا " (أنقر هنا لقراءة الحديث)
صحيح مسلم .. كتاب البر و الصلة و الآداب .. باب ‏من لعنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو سبه أو دعا‏ عليه  السيد المسيح و رسالته بشأن الشتمية و غيرها:
"ام لستم تعلمون ان الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت الله.لا تضلوا.لا زناة ولا عبدة اوثان ولا فاسقون ولا مأبونون ولا مضاجعو ذكور، ولا سارقون ولا طماعون ولا سكيرون ولا شتامون ولا خاطفون يرثون ملكوت الله." (1 كورنثوس 6 : 9 - 10) 

رسالة محمد رسول الإسلام تعلم المسلمين أن من يقتل نفسه (المجاهدين) و القتلة و من يأخذوا النساء سبايا و يأسروا الرجال نهايتهم هى الجنة :
وفَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّه ِ،،، وَحَرِّضِ المُؤْمِنِينَ 
(سورة النساء 4: 84)
فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا 
(سورة النساء 4: 74)
وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ (سورة البقرة 2: 190)
أيضاً محمد أخذ سبايا و نعرف جيداً أنه قتل العشرات من الرجال و النساء . (أنقر هنا لتقرأ التاريخ بنفسك : محمد يقتل كنانة بن الربيع (زوج صفية بنت حيي) و أبوها و عمها و كل قومها و يسرق الكنز و الغنائم و يأسر صفية و يأخذها لنفسه) رسالة السيد المسيح تعلمنى أن عقوبة المنتحر و القاتل و من يسبى النساء و يأسر الرجال و يغزو البلاد هى جهنم :
"فقال له يسوع رد سيفك الى مكانه.لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون." 
(متى 26 : 52)
"ان كان احد يجمع سبيا فالى السبي يذهب و ان كان احد يقتل بالسيف فينبغي ان يقتل بالسيف" 
(رؤيا 13 : 10) 

محمد رسول الإسلام و رسالة القتال
"يا أيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال"
سورة الأنفال 65:8  السيد المسيح و رسالة السلام
"طوبى لصانعي السلام.لانهم ابناء الله يدعون" 
(متى 5 : 9)


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (29 نوفمبر 2005)

استغفر الله

الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم)
كان من اعظم البشر

ولي عوده


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2005)

اليكس المسلمه قال:
			
		

> استغفر الله
> 
> الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم)
> كان من اعظم البشر
> ...


 
مجرد كلام... حكيته و مشيت....


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (29 نوفمبر 2005)

انا كتبت في  الاسفل

لي عوده


----------



## اليكس المسلمه (29 نوفمبر 2005)

*حرر من قبل روك*


----------



## Zayer (29 نوفمبر 2005)

مجموعة من تزاوير و تحريف  للحقيقة و ليس اكثر 



> أما محمد فهو ميت وأتباعه ميتون
> "إنك ميت وأنهم ميّتون"


المقصود بالموت هو موت الدنيا و ليس الفناء   و لا يستطيع احد منكم ان ينكر موت جميع البشر 




> يسوع هو الحياة وأتباعه أيضا سيحيون
> " أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا"
> يوحنا 25:11



هل عيسى الي يتكلم بنفسه ؟ هنا ؟ 

و الموت حقيقة لا محال منها   و لكن هناك الحياة الابدية بعد الموت   

لذا سقط ادعائك في هذي النقطة 




> و هنا نذكر أن السيد المسيح حى أيضا بشهادة الحديث : ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الليث بن سعد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن المسيب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال والذي نفسي بيده ‏ ‏ليوشكن أن ينزل فيكم ابن ‏ ‏مريم ‏ ‏حكما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏فيكسر الصليب ويقتل الخنزير ‏ ‏ويضع ‏ ‏الجزية ‏ ‏ويفيض ‏ ‏المال حتى لا يقبله أحد ‏‏.قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث حسن صحيح. سنن الترمذي حديث رقم 2159
> و الحديث السابق، و أن رفضنا كلامه ، لكن المسلم يؤمن به ، و هو يروى أن عيسى سينزل و يحاكم العالم ... و لن أركزسوى على نقطة واحدة "لماذا لم يقل عن عيسى أنه سيقوم من الاموات قبل أن ينزل على الارض .. و لكنه لم يذكر ذلك ، كدليل على أن عيسى حى حتى فى المنظور الاسلامى ولا ننسى أن محمد قد مات مثل البشر، ولكن عيسى حتى فى القرآن " رفعه الله " كما ورد فى سورة آل عمران 55 "إذ قال الله يا عيسى إني متوفيك و رافعك إلي " و بالتالى هو لم يمت حتى فى المنظور الاسلامى! .. فأيهما تختار لتتبع .. الحى ام الميت ؟



 و الحي هذا يتبع الميت يعني عيسى عليه السلام  يتبع محمد  
واحنا عندنا الامام الثاني عشر لا يزال حيا ايضا  

لذا فنحن نتبع الامام و عيسى عليه السلام كذلك يتبع الامام ( على عيسى السلام و عجل الله فرجه و ظهوره < الحجة ) 

وعيسى عليه السلام يصلي  خلف الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه عندما يظهر 

و نحن نعبد الذي يعبده عيسى عليه السلام 

فهل تعبد العبد ام تعبد خالقه  و خالقك ؟ 




> محمد حث أتباعه على استعمال السيف
> "يا أيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال".
> سورة الأنفال 65:8 يسوع منع أتباعه من استعمال السيف
> "رد سيفك إلى مكانه لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون"
> متى 52:26



دين المسيحية انتهت صلاحيته  

اما الاسلام فهو الدين الجديد و اخر الاديان  وهو دين قوي  يعز  اتباعه و يرفع مقامهم   ويجلعهم اسياد  

و الاسلام ما يأمر بالقتال لأجل استيلاء على الارض او الحصول على المال او لتخويف الناس 

وانما قتال اعدائه و الذين يحاربوه و يهينوه   

ولو ان الاسلام ما استخدم السيف لما ظل مسلم حيا و لم يعبد الله سبحانه و تعالى الان  

وماذام انه اخر الاديان يجب ان يبقى و حتى لو اطر لرفع السيف   

و لا حاجة لموت الاعداد الكبيرة من المسلمين و عذابهم  و اذلالهم  

اذ الله اعزهم عن هذا الشئ بخلاف الاديان السابقة  , كيف لا و الاسلام هو اخر الاديان و افضلها 



> محمد نادى بالانتقام
> "فمن إعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما أعتدى عليكم"
> سورة البقرة 194:2 يسوع نادى بالغفران
> "سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا".
> متى 5 : 38 - 39



انت ما فهمت معنى الاية و المقصد منها 

وكما قلت سابقا الاسلام دين قوي و لا يقبل الاساءة  وكذلك لا يقبل الظلم 

اذا امر ان ترد الاساءة و الاعتداء بمثلها  و هذا لايعني عدم الصفح و العفو  

ولكن عندما تكون الاسائة قادمة من  اعداء الاسلام  فهنا ترد مثلها ولا  يجوز العفو 




> محمد كان خاطئا
> "واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات"
> سورة محمد 19:47
> عن ابن هريرة قال : كان رسول الله صلعم يسكت بين القراءة إسكاته، فقلت بأبى انت و أمى يا رسول الله ! أسكاتك بين التكبير و القرأة ما تقول ؟ قال ( أقول : اللهم باعد بينى و بين خطاياى كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب ، اللهم نقنى من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس ، اللهم أغسل خطاياى بالماء و الثلج و البرد) متفق عليه - مشكاة المصابيح تحقيق الالبانى حديث 812 يسوع كان بلا خطية
> ...


هذي يبي لها شرح مفصل و يمكن في موضوع مستقل 

اذا كلام الرسول صلى الله عليه و الله  : اللهم باعد بيني و بين خطاياي  

لها مقصد و معنى عميق جدا  و ليس معناها ان الرسول صلى الله عليه و اله  خطائا فهو معصوم عن الخطأ 

سوف اعود لشرحها بشكل مفصل و معمق ان شاء الله و قت لاحق 




> نخسه الشيطان
> لآن كل مولود يولد يجب أن ينخسه الشيطان .. ماعدا عيسى ابن مريم و أمه
> ‏لم ينخسه الشيطان (فى المنظور الاسلامى)
> حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الأعلى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏
> ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏ما من مولود يولد إلا نخسه الشيطان فيستهل صارخا من نخسة الشيطان إلا ‏ ‏ابن مريم ‏ ‏وأمه


تعرف شنو معنى نخسه الشيطان ؟ و سوف انضر ما مذى صحة هذا الحديث 



> كلام القرآن و محمد قد تبدل
> "وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزل"
> سورة النحل 101:16 كلام السيد المسيح لم يتبدل
> "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول"
> متى 35:24



لا علاقة لهذا في هذا ارجع الى تفسير الاية عشان تعرف انك غلطان 100%  و لا تنسخ كلام بدون ما تقراه 



> محمد كان يجالس الجن
> "وإذ صرفنا إليك نفراً من الجن يستمعون القرآن فلما حضروه قالوا إنصتوا فلما قضى ولّوا إلى قومهم منذرين"
> سورة الأحقاف 29:46 يسوع طرد الشيطان بعيداً
> "قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان"
> متى 10:4



محمد صلى الله عليه واله جاء الى الناس كافة بل جاء الى الثقلين ايضا ( الانس و الجن ) 
وعيسى عليه السلام جاء الى ناس معينين  

و في فرق بين الشيطان و الجن    وهم ليش شئ واحد و ليس كل الجن شياطين 

اذ هناك الصالحين من الجن و هناك الفاسقين و لهم عالمهم الخاص الذي  لا نعلم عنه شئ 

وبهذا يسقط ادعائك في هذي النقطة 




> الشيطان كان له سلطاناً على محمد
> "وأما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله انه سميع عليم"
> سورة الأعراف 200:7
> (أنظر أيضا سورة الفلق 4:113) الشيطان لم يكن له سلطاناً على يسوع
> ...



ليس للشيطان سلطان على محمد صلى الله عليه و اله 
تبي اجيب لك تفسير الاية لو انت بترجع لتفسير بنفسك ؟ 





> يسوع شفى الأعمى(الرحمة)
> "كان أعمى جالساً على الطريق يستعطي.. فأخبروه أن يسوع الناصري مجتاز فصرخ قائلا يا يسوع إبن داود ارحمنى... فوقف يسوع وأمر أن يقدم إليه ولما اقترب سأله قائلا: ماذا تريد أن أفعل بك؟ فقال يا سيد أن أبصر. فقال له يسوع: أبصر. إيمانك قد شفاك. وفي الحال أبصر وتبعه وهو يمجد الله. وجميع الشعب اذ رأوا سبحوا الله"



شوف شنو قال له (( أبن داود ))  

هل داود هو الله ؟ 


اما بنسبة الى الشطر الاول الي يتكلم عن محمد فهو في بحث مطول  و يحتاج موضوع خاص به 




> محمد نادى بتعدد الزوجات
> "وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع. فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما ملكت ايمانكم"
> سورة النساء 3:4 يسوع نادى بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة
> "من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكون الإثنان جسداً واحداً... فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان"
> مت 5:19 و6



تعدد الزوجات في  له حكم و فوائد كثيرة  جدا جدا  
واذا تبي تناقش فيها في موضوع خاص حاضر 



> محمد دعى لقتل الناس
> "قل للمخلفين من الأعراب ستدعون إلى قوم أولى بأس شديد تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون فإن تطيعوا يؤتكم الله أجراً حسناً وإن تتولوا كما توليتم من قبل يعذبكم عذاباً أليماً". سورة الفتح 16:48 جاء يسوع حتى يخلص الناس
> "لأن إبن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلص"
> لوقا 56:9


دائما تفهو الاية فهم خطا  و كذلك تفهمو فرض الجهاد فهم خاطئ 


سوف يكون لي عودة لتكملة الردود و الرد على البقية


----------



## Michael (29 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> مجموعة من تزاوير و تحريف  للحقيقة و ليس اكثر


اين دليلك
واعتقد ان الكلام جاء من القران وبايات
ولا انت قصدك ان القران مزور ومحرف
اذا كان قصدك كدة اوك


			
				Zayer قال:
			
		

> المقصود بالموت هو موت الدنيا و ليس الفناء


وجبت التقسير دة منين ان شاء الله




			
				Zayer قال:
			
		

> دين المسيحية انتهت صلاحيته
> اما الاسلام فهو الدين الجديد و اخر الاديان  وهو دين قوي  يعز  اتباعه و يرفع مقامهم   ويجلعهم اسياد



شوف الكلام الفارغ  الدين المسيحى انتهت صلاحيتة 
طب ممكن تقولى تاريخ الانتاج كان امتى

والاسلام هو الدين الجديد
خلاص هستنى السنة الجاية واشوف الدين بتاع 2006 هيكون اية


			
				Zayer قال:
			
		

> و الاسلام ما يأمر بالقتال لأجل استيلاء على الارض او الحصول على المال او لتخويف الناس
> وانما قتال اعدائه و الذين يحاربوه و يهينوه
> ولو ان الاسلام ما استخدم السيف لما ظل مسلم حيا و لم يعبد الله سبحانه و تعالى الان
> وماذام انه اخر الاديان يجب ان يبقى و حتى لو اطر لرفع السيف
> ...


واضح واضح
خصوصا عدد الغزوات الرسولية على الذين رفطوا الدخول فى الدين الاسلامى 
وخصوصا شعار المسلمين بوضع سيفين 
وغير الاحداث الى احنا عشناها بنفسنا

يا عم بلاش كلام فارغ



			
				Zayer قال:
			
		

> وكما قلت سابقا الاسلام دين قوي و لا يقبل الاساءة  وكذلك لا يقبل الظلم
> اذا امر ان ترد الاساءة و الاعتداء بمثلها  و هذا لايعني عدم الصفح و العفو
> ولكن عندما تكون الاسائة قادمة من  اعداء الاسلام  فهنا ترد مثلها ولا  يجوز العفو



شوف الرب قال ماذا قال لنا

حبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم



			
				Zayer قال:
			
		

> تعدد الزوجات في  له حكم و فوائد كثيرة  جدا جدا
> واذا تبي تناقش فيها في موضوع خاص حاضر


فوائد تعدد الزواج اول مرة اعرف انة لية فوائد
فوائد تعدد الزواج:
زيادة عدد المسلمين فى ارجاء المسكونة
تقليل عدد العانسات
ارجاء شهوات والغرائز الجنسية لدى المسلمين
المرح والتسلية فى ممارسة الزواج(زواج المتعة



			
				Zayer قال:
			
		

> دائما تفهو الاية فهم خطا  و كذلك تفهمو فرض الجهاد فهم خاطئ



الحقيقة انتم الذين لا تفهمون وتحاولون لهرب دائما
وراجع المنتدى سوف تجد العديد من الاعضاء لا يعرفون ولا يفهمون

سلام


----------



## My Rock (29 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> مجموعة من تزاوير و تحريف للحقيقة و ليس اكثر
> 
> 
> المقصود بالموت هو موت الدنيا و ليس الفناء و لا يستطيع احد منكم ان ينكر موت جميع البشر


 
يعني على مفهومك ان كنت تعتبر المسيح بشر, فكيف يكون على قيد الحياة بعج اكثر من 2000 سنة




> هل عيسى الي يتكلم بنفسه ؟ هنا ؟


 

نعم المسيح يتكلم, ارجع الى التفسير للتأكد




> و الموت حقيقة لا محال منها و لكن هناك الحياة الابدية بعد الموت
> 
> لذا سقط ادعائك في هذي النقطة


 

المعني روحي و ليس جسدي, فالمسيح يعطي الحياة الابدية للذين يؤمنون به كرب و اله و مخلص شخصي.







> و الحي هذا يتبع الميت يعني عيسى عليه السلام يتبع محمد


كلام مرفوض بشدة, فحاشا للمسيح ان يتبع محمد, و علاوة على ذلك كلامك بدون دلائل






> وعيسى عليه السلام يصلي خلف الامام المهدي عجل الله فرجه عندما يظهر


 

هل هذا ايمان المسلمين اجمع م ايمان الشيعة فقط؟؟



> و نحن نعبد الذي يعبده عيسى عليه السلام


 
يعني افهم من هيك ان ما تعبد احد؟؟ فالمسيح لا يعبد احد, بل هو الله ذاته







> دين المسيحية انتهت صلاحيته


 

بحكم ايش انتهت صلاحيته؟ و هل الله متذبذب الشخصية الى هذه الدرجة حتى كل يوم منزل دين جديد؟ و هل الله ضعيف الى هذه الدرجة الي لا يستطيع ان يحمي كلمته و كتبه؟ و هل الله ماكر الى هذه الدرجة الي كل يومين منزل دين جديد و يترك الناس حايرة بين الدين الصحيح؟ و هل الله ضعيف الضخصية حتى يبدل قوانينه و شرائعه في كل دين؟ و هل الله متحيز حتى يحفظ الاسلام و مايحفظ المسيحية او اليهودية؟







> اما الاسلام فهو الدين الجديد و اخر الاديان وهو دين قوي يعز اتباعه و يرفع مقامهم ويجلعهم اسياد


 
ازعج شئ هو الكلام الانشائي الغير مبني على اي ادلة... اين دليلك على ان الاسلام احين من الاديان الاخرى؟ و اين النصوص التي تمت مقارنتها للوصول الى هذه الخلاصة؟





> و الاسلام ما يأمر بالقتال لأجل استيلاء على الارض او الحصول على المال او لتخويف الناس


 
اتمنى انك بتتكلم عن قلبك, لان الكتب و التفاسير تثبت غير ذلك, و ياريت لو نرجع لها في موضوع خاص





> ولو ان الاسلام ما استخدم السيف لما ظل مسلم حيا و لم يعبد الله سبحانه و تعالى الان


 
يعني هذا كله و ما استخدمتوا السيف؟؟ لو استخدمتوا كان شو علمتوا بالبشر...






> وكما قلت سابقا الاسلام دين قوي و لا يقبل الاساءة وكذلك لا يقبل الظلم
> 
> اذا امر ان ترد الاساءة و الاعتداء بمثلها و هذا لايعني عدم الصفح و العفو
> 
> ولكن عندما تكون الاسائة قادمة من اعداء الاسلام فهنا ترد مثلها ولا يجوز العفو


 

بتقول ان الاسلام افضل من الاديان الاخرى... كيف هذا و قد امر المسيح قبل اكثر من 600 سنة من محمد باعطاء الكف الاخر و بالمسامحة و الصلاة الى المسيئين, فيكف يكون افضل و هو الذي ارجع العالم الى اكثر من 600 الى الوراء...



> لها مقصد و معنى عميق جدا و ليس معناها ان الرسول صلى الله عليه و اله خطائا فهو معصوم عن الخطأ


 
اعتقد اننا اتفقنا على انه غير معصوم كباقي الانبياء, وذلك باعتراف اخوانك المسلمين..






> ليس للشيطان سلطان على محمد صلى الله عليه و اله


 
لكان ايش معنى الايات الشيطانية التي رماها الشيطان في صدر الرسول؟؟ لا تقلي ما تعرف ايش هي الايات الشيطانية...




> تعدد الزوجات في له حكم و فوائد كثيرة جدا جدا
> واذا تبي تناقش فيها في موضوع خاص حاضر


 
يا ريت لو يكون في موضوع خاص, فالنقاش سيكون شيق جدا

سلام و نعمة رب المجد معكم


----------



## صلاح الدين (25 يناير 2006)

*حرر من قبل روك*


----------



## jone (21 مارس 2006)

*هل الرسول نبي بحق*

انا براي انا الرسول قد اعتمد على كلام السيد المسيح بكل افعاله و كل اقواله و كل ما فعله غلط حتى اني اشفق على اتباعه من المسلمين لأنهم يلحقون بدين كاذب هذا هو راي الشخصي


----------



## jone (21 مارس 2006)

نعم ان هذا الكلام بحق صحيح و حقيقي فلسيد المسيح لم يعلمنا يوم انا نقتل اما الرسول فعلم اتباعه ان من لا يعتمد على دين محمد فاقتلوه ؟ 
ما هذا الحكي هل نقتل روح بشرية؟
اما السيد المسيح فلم يعتمد على القتل فكان ياتينا بامثال و اقوال و تعاليم يكفي انه كان له سلطان على كل شي على الموت حتى اما محمد فمات 
اما اكثر الأشياء التي تثير استيائي فهو تسمية القديسين بغير اسماءهم الحقيقة فلسيد المسيح . عيسى و القديس يوحنا المعمدان يحيى و الا ئحة طويلة


----------



## jone (21 مارس 2006)

*اضافة*

ايضا اريد انا اضيف ان السيد المسيح قد اضاف مفهوم جديد على الأطلاق في حياة البشر و الأنبياء و الأرض و الكون باسره فهو كما ارى انه لا يمكن تصوره و لايمكن مجاراته و لا التشبه به


----------



## believer (22 مارس 2006)

*لأن ولادة السيد المسيح ـ عليه السلام ـ تمت على هبة من الله تبارك وتعالى للسيدة العذراء مريم ـ عليها السلام ـ وليس من خلال الزواج بينها وبين رجل. فبعض أهل الكتاب (النصارى منهم خاصة) يتصورون أن كل نبى لا بد أن يولد بمثل هذه الطريقة.** وإذا كانت ولادة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مثل غيره من ملايين خلق الله فإن هذا عندهم مما يعيبونه به صلى الله عليه وسلم ويطعنون فى صحة نبوته.*
* 1- فلم يدركوا أن بشرية محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هى واحدة من القسمات التى شاركه فيها كل رسل الله تعالى منذ نوح وإبراهيم وغيرهما من بقية رسل الله إلى موسى ـ عليه السلام ـ الذين ولدوا جميعاً من الزواج بين رجل وامرأة. ولم يولد من غير الزواج بين امرأة ورجل إلا عيسى ـ عليه السلام ـ وكان هذا خصوصية له لم تحدث مع أى نبى قبله ، ولم تحدث كذلك مع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*2- كانت ولادة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إعلاناً لكونه بشراً من البشر يولد كما يولد البشر ويجرى عليه من الأحوال فى أكله وشربه ، وفى نومه وصحوه ، وفى رضاه وغضبه وغير ذلك مما يجرى على البشر كالزواج والصحة والمرض والموت أيضاً.*
*3- كان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يعتز بهذه البشرية ويراها سبيله إلى فهم الطبيعة البشرية وإدراك خصائصها وصفاتها فيتعامل معها بما يناسبـها ، وقد اعتبر       *
*القرآن ذلك ميزة له فى قوله تعالى: (لقد جاءكم رسول من أنفسكم عزيز عليه ما عنتم حريص عليكم بالمؤمنين رءوف رحيم) (1).*
* كما أعلن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اعتزازه بهذه البشرية وعجزها حين أعلن قومه أنهم لن يؤمنوا به إلا إذا فجر لهم ينابيع الماء من الأرض ، أو أن يكون له بيت من زخرف ، أو أن يروه يرقى فى السماء وينزل عليهم كتاباً يقرأونه ، فكان رده صلى الله عليه وسلم كما حكاه القرآن: (قل سبحان ربى هل كنت إلا بشراً رسولاً) (2).*
*4- لقد قرر القرآن قاعدة كون الرسل من جنس من يرسلون إليهم ؛ بمعنى أن يكون المرسلون إلى الناس بشراً من جنسهم ، ولو كان أهل الأرض من جنس غير البشر لكانت رسل الله إليهم من نفس جنسهم وذلك فى قوله تعالى: (قل لو كان فى الأرض ملائكة يمشون مطمئنين لنزلنا عليهم من السماء ملكاً رسولاً ) (3).*
* وعلى المعنى نفسه جاءت دعوة إبراهيم عليه السلامربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلو عليهم آياتك ) (4). وقوله تعالى: (كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولاً منكم يتلو عليكم آياتنا ) (5). وقوله تعالى (لقد مَنّ الله على المؤمنين إذ بعث فيهم رسولا من أنفسهم ) (6). وقوله تعالى (فأرسلنا فيهم رسولا منهم أن اعبدوا الله.. ) (7). وقوله تعالى (هو الذى بعث فى الأميين رسولا منهم ) (8).*
* وغير هذا كثير مما أكده القرآن وهو المنطق والحكمة التى اقتضتها مشيئته ـ تعالى ـ لما هو من خصائص الرسالات التى توجب أن يكون المرسل إلى الناس من جنسهم حتى يحسن إبلاغهم بما كلفه الله بإبلاغه إليهم وحتى يستأنسوا به ويفهموا عنه.*
* ومن هنا تكون " بشرية الرسول " بمعنى أن يجرى عليه ما يجرى على الناس من البلاء والموت ومن الصحة والمرض وغيرها من الصفات البشرية فيكون ذلك أدعى لنجاح البلاغ عن الله.*

(1) التوبة: 128.
(2) الإسراء: 93.
(3) الإسراء: 95. 
(4) البقرة: 195.
(5) البقرة 151. 
(6) آل عمران: 164.
(7) المؤمنون: 32. 
(8) الجمعة: 2.


----------



## خالد بن الوليد (22 مارس 2006)

> *محمد نبى الاسلام السيد المسيح *



*أعليهما افضل الصلاة والتسليم .....*




> *ما محمد فهو ميت وأتباعه ميتون*
> *"إنك ميت وأنهم ميّتون"*




*هنا الموت الذى يحدث فى الدنيا ..... واضنك انك تعلمى ان الجميع ....*

*كل من عليها فان ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والاكرام*




> *سورة الزمر 30:39 يسوع هو الحياة وأتباعه أيضا سيحيون*
> *" أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا"*
> *يوحنا 25:11*
> *وقال أيضا لأتباعه "اني انا حيّ فأنتم ستحيون" يوحنا 19:14*




*حسنا هل هنا قال انة سيخلدكم فى الدنيا ؟*
*وهل ستبقون على وجة الارض ؟*
*ام انها حيات السماء والملكوت ؟*




> *و هنا نذكر أن السيد المسيح حى أيضا بشهادة الحديث : ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏قتيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الليث بن سعد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد بن المسيب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال والذي نفسي بيده ‏ ‏ليوشكن أن ينزل فيكم ابن ‏ ‏مريم ‏ ‏حكما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏فيكسر الصليب ويقتل الخنزير ‏ ‏ويضع ‏ ‏الجزية ‏ ‏ويفيض ‏ ‏المال حتى لا يقبله أحد ‏‏.قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث حسن صحيح. سنن الترمذي حديث رقم 2159*
> *و الحديث السابق، و أن رفضنا كلامه ، لكن المسلم يؤمن به ، و هو يروى أن عيسى سينزل و يحاكم العالم ... و لن أركزسوى على نقطة واحدة "لماذا لم يقل عن عيسى أنه سيقوم من الاموات قبل أن ينزل على الارض .. و لكنه لم يذكر ذلك ، كدليل على أن عيسى حى حتى فى المنظور الاسلامى ولا ننسى أن محمد قد مات مثل البشر، ولكن عيسى حتى فى القرآن " رفعه الله " كما ورد فى سورة آل عمران 55 "إذ قال الله يا عيسى إني متوفيك و رافعك إلي " و بالتالى هو لم يمت حتى فى المنظور الاسلامى! .. فأيهما تختار لتتبع .. الحى ام الميت ؟ *




*جميعا سنبعث لا تقلقى بذلك ... *

*محمد حث أتباعه على استعمال السيف*
*"يا أيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال".*
*سورة الأنفال 65:8 يسوع منع أتباعه من استعمال السيف*
*"رد سيفك إلى مكانه لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون"*
*متى 52:26 *

*(Deuteronomy 20:16) **وَأَمَّا مُدُنُ هَؤُلاءِ الشُّعُوبِ التِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَصِيباً فَلا تَسْتَبْقِ مِنْهَا نَسَمَةً مَا*​
 

*محمد نادى بالانتقام*
*"فمن إعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما أعتدى عليكم"*
*سورة البقرة 194:2 يسوع نادى بالغفران*
*"سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا".*
*متى 5 : 38 - 39 *

*محمد كان خاطئا*
*"واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات"*
*سورة محمد 19:47*
*عن ابن هريرة قال : كان رسول الله صلعم يسكت بين القراءة إسكاته، فقلت بأبى انت و أمى يا رسول الله ! أسكاتك بين التكبير و القرأة ما تقول ؟ قال ( أقول : اللهم باعد بينى و بين خطاياى كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب ، اللهم نقنى من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس ، اللهم أغسل خطاياى بالماء و الثلج و البرد) متفق عليه - مشكاة المصابيح تحقيق الالبانى حديث 812 يسوع كان بلا خطية*
*"لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر"*
*1 بطرس 22:2*
*" من منكم يبكّتني على خطية "*
*يوحنا 8 : 46*
*" وتعلمون ان ذاك أظهر لكى يرفع خطيانا وليس فيه خطية " رسالة يوحنا الرسول الاولى 3 : 5 *
*- أيضا القرآن لم يذكر أى خطية لعيسى -*


*نخسه الشيطان *
*لآن كل مولود يولد يجب أن ينخسه الشيطان .. ماعدا عيسى ابن مريم و أمه*
*‏لم ينخسه الشيطان (فى المنظور الاسلامى) *
*حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الأعلى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏ *
*‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏ما من مولود يولد إلا نخسه الشيطان فيستهل صارخا من نخسة الشيطان إلا ‏ ‏ابن مريم ‏ ‏وأمه *

*كلام القرآن و محمد قد تبدل*
*"وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزل"*
*سورة النحل 101:16 كلام السيد المسيح لم يتبدل *
*"السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول"*
*متى 35:24 *

*محمد كان يجالس الجن*
*"وإذ صرفنا إليك نفراً من الجن يستمعون القرآن فلما حضروه قالوا إنصتوا فلما قضى ولّوا إلى قومهم منذرين"*
*سورة الأحقاف 29:46 يسوع طرد الشيطان بعيداً*
*"قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان"*
*متى 10:4 *

*الشيطان كان له سلطاناً على محمد*
*"وأما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله انه سميع عليم"*
*سورة الأعراف 200:7*
*(أنظر أيضا سورة الفلق 4:113) الشيطان لم يكن له سلطاناً على يسوع*
*"رئيس هذا العالم (الشيطان) يأتي وليس له في شيء"*
*يوحنا 30:14 *

*محمد حوّل وجهه عن الأعمى(عدم الرحمة)*
*" عبس وتولى أن جاءه الأعمى. وما يدريك لعله يزكى أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى. أما من استغنى. فأنت له تصدى. وماعليك ألا يزكى. وأما من جاءك يسعى. وهو يخشى. فأنت عنه تلهى"*
*سورة عبس 1:80-10 يسوع شفى الأعمى(الرحمة)*
*"كان أعمى جالساً على الطريق يستعطي.. فأخبروه أن يسوع الناصري مجتاز فصرخ قائلا يا يسوع إبن داود ارحمنى... فوقف يسوع وأمر أن يقدم إليه ولما اقترب سأله قائلا: ماذا تريد أن أفعل بك؟ فقال يا سيد أن أبصر. فقال له يسوع: أبصر. إيمانك قد شفاك. وفي الحال أبصر وتبعه وهو يمجد الله. وجميع الشعب اذ رأوا سبحوا الله"*
*لوقا 35:18-43 *

*محمد نادى بتعدد الزوجات *
*"وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع. فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما ملكت ايمانكم"*
*سورة النساء 3:4 يسوع نادى بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة*
*"من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكون الإثنان جسداً واحداً... فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان"*
*مت 5:19 و6 *

*محمد دعى لقتل الناس*
*"قل للمخلفين من الأعراب ستدعون إلى قوم أولى بأس شديد تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون فإن تطيعوا يؤتكم الله أجراً حسناً وإن تتولوا كما توليتم من قبل يعذبكم عذاباً أليماً". سورة الفتح 16:48 جاء يسوع حتى يخلص الناس*
*"لأن إبن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلص"*
*لوقا 56:9 *

*محمد كان بشراً من الناس*
*"إنما أنا بشر مثلكم"*
*سورة الكهف 110:18 يسوع هو إبن الله*
*"فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله الى العالم أتقولون له إنك تجدف لأني قلت إني إبن الله"*
*يوحنا 36:10 *

*محمد لم يجر معجزات*
*"وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون".*
*سورة الإسراء 59:17 يسوع أجرى المعجزات*
*".. عمل كل شئ حسناً. جعل الصم يسمعون والخرس يتكلمون"*
*مرقس 37:7 *

*محمد لم يعرف ما بداخل قلوب الناس*
*"ولا أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله ولا أعلم الغيب ولا أقول إنى ملك"*
*سورة هود 31:11 عرف يسوع ما بداخل قلوب الناس*
*"فستعرف جميع الكنائس أنى أنا الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله". *
*رؤيا 23:2 *

*محمد أجبر الناس على قبول رسالته*
*"قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون"*
*سورة التوبة 29:9 يسوع أعطى الناس الحرية أن يقبلوا رسالته أو يرفضوها*
*"وأية مدينة دخلتموها ولم يقبلوكم فاخرجوا إلى شوارعها وقولوا حتى الغبار الذي لصق بنا من مدينتكم ننفضه لكم، ولكن إعلموا هذا إنه قد اقترب منكم ملكوت الله"*
*لو 10:10 و11 *

*محمد يعلم الاخذ *
*(خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ بِهَا ) (التوبة:103) يسوع يعلم العطاء *
*" اعطوا تعطوا. كيلا جيدا ملبدا مهزوزا فائضا يعطون في احضانكم.لانه بنفس الكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم " ( لوقا 6 : 38) *

*اعود واكمل حوارى لاحقا احترامى .... *


----------



## answer me muslims (25 مارس 2006)

سوال بسيط
هل تقدر يامسلم ان تقول ان محمد هو كلمه الله؟


----------



## believer (26 مارس 2006)

jone قال:
			
		

> نعم ان هذا الكلام بحق صحيح و حقيقي فلسيد المسيح لم يعلمنا يوم انا نقتل اما الرسول فعلم اتباعه ان من لا يعتمد على دين محمد فاقتلوه ؟
> ما هذا الحكي هل نقتل روح بشرية؟
> اما السيد المسيح فلم يعتمد على القتل فكان ياتينا بامثال و اقوال و تعاليم يكفي انه كان له سلطان على كل شي على الموت حتى اما محمد فمات
> اما اكثر الأشياء التي تثير استيائي فهو تسمية القديسين بغير اسماءهم الحقيقة فلسيد المسيح . عيسى و القديس يوحنا المعمدان يحيى و الا ئحة طويلة


 
لا يا حرام !!!!!! 
كل تاريخ الدول النصرانية قتل وارهاب واحتلال واغتصاب ونهب شعوب واستعباد البشر .ز
ولما نقول لهم هذا تاريخكم ,, يقولون لك .. المسيح ما قال اقتلوا الناس ,  هؤلاء خالفوا المسيح ..

يعني معنى كلامهم اما انهم بتستروا بكلام عن المسيح ..
او انه كلام المسيح ما ينفعش يطبق في الدنيا ولا في العالم 

ما هي حاجة من اثنين , مالهاش ثالث ..
فانت اختار الجواب اللي بدك اياه ...

اما عن النبي محمد فهو مات ولكن ما جاء به موجود .. واللي خلف ما مات ,, 
واللي كلامه محفوظ عند اتباعه كما قاله ما مات ...

مش كدة والا ايه ؟؟


----------



## believer (26 مارس 2006)

answer me muslims قال:
			
		

> سوال بسيط
> هل تقدر يامسلم ان تقول ان محمد هو كلمه الله؟


لا اقدر اقولها ولا احب اني اقولها .. ولا احب يكون محمد هو كلمه الله ..
فمحمد رسول الله ... وكل كلامه من كلام الله ....

شو كلمة الله هذه !!!
شو ظل عندكم من كلمة الله !!!!!؟
ما فش غير المسلمين اللي هم عندهم فقط  كلام الله الحقيقي ..
كلام الله الحقيقي هذا محفوظ في كتاب الله ، وكله نموذج لنوع فخم وراقي وبليغ من الكلام والابداع والبلاغة ، بحيث لا يوجد مثله في أي كلام .. لانه هو كلام الله الحقيقي ..


كلمة الله !!!
كلنا وكل المخلوقات من كلمة الله ..
وإن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم ومثل يوحنا - يحيى - 

وكلمة الله هي  الكلمة الطيبة وحدها تدوم وتبقى وبإمكانها محاربة آلاف الكلمات الخبيثة

وكلمة الله هي العليا ,, وستظل كلمة الله هي العليا  ..


فلنعمل بإخلاص لإعلاء كلمة الله دون أن تأخذنا في اللّه وفي القول الحق لومة لائم *...*


----------



## answer me muslims (26 مارس 2006)

> اقدر اقولها ولا احب اني اقولها .. ولا احب يكون محمد هو كلمه الله ..
> فمحمد رسول الله ... وكل كلامه من كلام الله ....
> 
> شو كلمة الله هذه !!!
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ضحجكتنى
قال ايه اقدر اقولها بس ميحبش انه يقولها هاهاهاها ضحكتنى
انت تقول انك تقدر تقوله طيب اتحداك قولها الان فى انتظارك


----------



## ma7aba (27 مارس 2006)

> لا يا حرام !!!!!!
> كل تاريخ الدول النصرانية قتل وارهاب واحتلال واغتصاب ونهب شعوب واستعباد البشر .ز
> ولما نقول لهم هذا تاريخكم ,, يقولون لك .. المسيح ما قال اقتلوا الناس , هؤلاء خالفوا المسيح ..


عندما نقول لهم الدول الغربية فعلت كذا وكذا لأسعاد البشرية يقولون لنا أنها علمانية ولكن عندما يريدون أنتقاد المسيحية يقولون الدول النصرانية 
خيار وفقوس
الكيلو بعشر ليرات قرب  لحق حالك


----------



## believer (28 مارس 2006)

ma7aba قال:
			
		

> عندما نقول لهم الدول الغربية فعلت كذا وكذا لأسعاد البشرية يقولون لنا أنها علمانية ولكن عندما يريدون أنتقاد المسيحية يقولون الدول النصرانية
> خيار وفقوس
> الكيلو بعشر ليرات قرب لحق حالك


 
ليس خيار وفقوس يا ma7aba 
بل هو التاريخ .. 
يكفي ان اذكر ان اكبر حروب التاريخ هي بين دول النصارى او منهم ... وقتلت وحصدت ارواح عشرات الملايين من البشر .. منها : 
الحرب العالمية الاولى 
الحرب العالمية الثانية
حرب فيتنام 
حرب كوريا 
استعمار الشعوب الاخرى ... فلم تسلم منه الا عدة دول فقط ..
اغلب تاريخهم حروب وقتل 
حتى منذ الرومان واليونان وطرواده واثينا ... 
وها هم اليوم يهللون :ura1: ويزمرون :smil5: للحرب العالمية التي يشنوها ضد المسلمين خاصة .. ويقولون نعن لقتل المسلمين :budo: ونهبهم والتمتع بخيراتهم وخيرات بلادهم :8_5_17:


----------



## ثائر (28 مارس 2006)

believer قال:
			
		

> ليس خيار وفقوس يا ma7aba
> بل هو التاريخ ..
> يكفي ان اذكر ان اكبر حروب التاريخ هي بين دول النصارى او منهم ... وقتلت وحصدت ارواح عشرات الملايين من البشر .. منها :
> الحرب العالمية الاولى
> ...



أبغير آلاء الغرب تتنعمون

اعطني سببا واحدا مقنعا يقنعني بان محمد نبي اريد معجزة واحدة تذكر عنه و لا تقل لي اعجاز القرآن
لانك لو ذكرت ذلك ساكشف لك زيفه من خلال تناقضه فأي دين هذا الذي يبنى على الدعارة و الفسق و تعدد الزوجات 

اخي الحبيب إسأل ربك و من قلب صافي ان يكشف لك الحقيقة بدل من ان تتشبث بتعاليمك الباطلة فقط لأن حظك العاثر جعلك تولد مسلما لماذا لا تفكر و لو لمرة واحدة هل دينك و نبيك حقا  هو من عند الله و من هو الصحيح فكر اخي و الا فالجدال لا يفيدك​


----------



## answer me muslims (28 مارس 2006)

انا فى انتظار الاخ بليفر انه يقول ان محمد كلمه الله:36_1_21:


----------



## khaled faried (28 مارس 2006)

*هذا الحوار ليس له أساس *
*نحن نعظم سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم*
*وأيضا نعظم سيدنا عيسي صلي الله عليه وسلم والسيدة الطاهرة العذراء مريم عليها السلام*
*وكل هذا التعظيم وهذا التكريم في إطار أنهم بشر يوحي إليهم*
*وأنتم تعلمون جيدا أنكم مهما وجهتم الإيذاء للحبيب محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم*
*فإننا لا يمكن أن نرد بالمثل*
*لأن عندنا من يذكر المسيح عليه السلام بسوء فهو كافر*
*الأولي أن توجهوا هذا الحوار لليهود الذين يسبون المسيح عليه السلام واتهموا السيدة الطاهرة العذراء بالزنا وحاولوا صلب المسيح عليه السلام ولكن الله سبحانه وتعالي حفظه منهم *​


----------



## ma7aba (29 مارس 2006)

> هذا الحوار ليس له أساس
> نحن نعظم سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم
> وأيضا نعظم سيدنا عيسي صلي الله عليه وسلم والسيدة الطاهرة العذراء مريم عليها السلام
> وكل هذا التعظيم وهذا التكريم في إطار أنهم بشر يوحي إليهم


أنت تضحك على نفسك ياصديقي كيف تقول نعظمهم مثل بعض  الست تقول محمد أشرف خلق الله هذا يعني اشرف من اي انسان آخر الست تقول محمد سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين إذا هو بالمرتبه الأعلى وليس مساوياً لغيره الست ...........
وبالتالي عليك تقبل اي مقارنة بينهم لنرى الحقيقة انت ونحن
نحن نوجه هذا الحوار لأي شخص ينكر فداء الله لنا ومحبته لنا وابوته لنا


----------



## believer (30 مارس 2006)

answer me muslims قال:
			
		

> انا فى انتظار الاخ بليفر انه يقول ان محمد كلمه الله:36_1_21:[/
> quote]
> 
> النبي محمد هو كلام الله وليس كلمة الله فقط ..
> ...


----------



## believer (30 مارس 2006)

answer me muslims قال:
			
		

> انا فى انتظار الاخ بليفر انه يقول ان محمد كلمه الله:36_1_21:[/
> quote]
> 
> *النبي محمد هو كلام الله وليس كلمة الله فقط .. *
> ...


----------



## answer me muslims (30 مارس 2006)

> *النبي محمد هو كلام الله وليس كلمة الله فقط .. *
> *وقلت لك ان - النبي يحيى - يوحنا كلمة من الله , مثل المسيح كلمة من الله .. *
> *اما النبي محمد فهو سيد الاكوان والدنيا والاخرة ..*
> *وقرانه هو كلام الله الذي انزله عليه ..*


اخى  كلامى واضح جداااااااااااااااااااااا
عيزك تقول لى ان الرسول هو (كلمه الله) زتها وليس كلام الله كلمت الله الازاليه بازاليه الله كلمه كون فيكون الخلق بيها الله العالم كله فى انتظارك:t11:


----------



## chrstina (17 مارس 2007)

طزززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز فييييييييييييييييييييكمممممممممممممممممم يا بقر


----------



## steven gerrard (17 مارس 2007)

*الاخت كرستينا

يرجى ضبط النفس
*


----------



## jim_halim (18 مارس 2007)

believer قال:


> ليس خيار وفقوس يا ma7aba
> بل هو التاريخ ..
> يكفي ان اذكر ان اكبر حروب التاريخ هي بين دول النصارى او منهم ... وقتلت وحصدت ارواح عشرات الملايين من البشر .. منها :
> الحرب العالمية الاولى
> ...



 طيب ها أسألك سؤال .. 

أنت عندك أي خلفية عن الحروب اللي ذكرتها دي ... أي خلفية بالمرة .. 

واضح جداً جداً أنه لأ ... 



> الحرب العالمية الثانية



يعني نفهم من كدة أنك كنت مع هتلر يعني و لا أيه مش فاهم ؟؟؟ 



> غلب تاريخهم حروب وقتل
> حتى منذ الرومان واليونان وطرواده واثينا ...




جهل مدقع ... الحقبة التي تقصدها يا سيدي الفاضل ... كانت الإمبراطوريات تلك تضطهد المسيحيين و تقتل منهم الكثير من الشهداء ..

الرومان كانوا بيقتلوا المسيحيين لأنهم يرفضون عبادة الإمبراطور .. 

و نيرون حرق روما سنة 64 م  ثم طفق يقتل في المسيحيين بشراسة .. 

ده المسيحيين كانوا بيتقابلوا في إجتماعات سرية يا راجل يا طيب .. 

و لم يُعترف بالديانة المسيحية إلا في أواخر الأمبراطورية الرومانية ..  

ده غير أن الكلام ده كله لا علاقة له من قريب أو بعيد بالديانة المسيحية ... 



> وطرواده



ههههههههههه ثم أنا أول مرة أعرف أن حرب طروادة كان فيها مسيحيين هههههههههه 

مع أن اللي ذكرها كان الشاعر هوميروس في ( الألياذة  و الأوديسيه ) .. 

و دي و لا مؤخذة يعني ... أتكتبت ما بين سنة 800 إلي سنة 600 قبل الميلاد 



> منذ الرومان واليونان وطرواده واثينا



هي أثينا عاصمة اليونان علي فكرة ... 

المهم .. متهيألي أنك تقصد االحضارة الأغريقية .. بتاعة اليونان و عاصمتها أثينا .. 

المشكلة برضه أن هذه الحضارة أنتهت بأنتهاء الحقبة الهللينية  .. سنة 146  قبل الميلاد 


عزيزي ... بصراحة .. أنا مش عارف أقولك أيه .. 

لكن يا سيدي الفاضل    :36_1_50: 

ربنا أعطاك عقل ... لن يقتلك إن حاولت تشغيله


----------



## Muhammad (18 مارس 2007)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
أولا قبل كل شئ أحب انبه حضرتكم انكم طرحتم الشبهات بعقيدتكم وهذا حوار عقائد وأنا أرد عليكم بعقيدتى وأحنا نعتقد أن محمد رسول الله وعيسى رسول الله عليهما السلام وأنا الله واحد لا شريك له فى الملك لا يتجسد فى جسد انس ولا جن يسبح له الملائكة من خيفته والرعد والبرق بحمده ليس كمثله شئ سميع بصير قيوم قائم بذاته لا يتحد فيه شئ ده مبدئيا عشان نبقى فاهمين
الرد على الشبهة الأولى


> أما محمد فهو ميت وأتباعه ميتون
> "إنك ميت وأنهم ميّتون"
> سورة الزمر 30:39 يسوع هو الحياة وأتباعه أيضا سيحيون
> " أنا هو القيامة والحياة من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا"
> ...


طبعا كلامكم مليش دعوة بيه خالص أنا هرد على شبهة القرآن
فعلا انك ميت وانهم لميتون _وكل نفس ذائقة الموت وكلنا هنموت حتى يبعثنا الله يوم القيامة مرة أخرى ولا أحد سيعيش فى الحياة الدنيا حتى نبعث فى أرض المحشر_ حتى ملك الموت الذى وكله الله تعالى بذلك ويبقى العزيز وحده اللى مذكور فوق اللى هو الله من غير لاهوت ولا ناسوت ولا اتحادات مش شايف فيها حاجة دى
الرد على الشبهة الثانية


> والذي نفسي بيده ‏ ‏ليوشكن أن ينزل فيكم ابن ‏ ‏مريم ‏ ‏حكما ‏ ‏مقسطا ‏ ‏فيكسر الصليب ويقتل الخنزير ‏ ‏ويضع ‏ ‏الجزية ‏ ‏ويفيض ‏ ‏المال حتى لا يقبله أحد ‏‏.قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏هذا ‏ ‏حديث حسن صحيح. سنن الترمذي حديث رقم 2159


حقا ما قال رسولنا الكريم ونحن نؤمن بذلك ونصدقه
الرد على الشبهة الثالثة


> ولكن عيسى حتى فى القرآن " رفعه الله " كما ورد فى سورة آل عمران 55 "إذ قال الله يا عيسى إني متوفيك و رافعك إلي " و بالتالى هو لم يمت حتى فى المنظور الاسلامى! .. فأيهما تختار لتتبع .. الحى ام الميت ؟


أولا انت بتغنى وترد على نفسك انت كاتب انى متوفيك ورافعك إلى..الله توفى عيسى ثم رفعه إلى السماء الثانية كما آدم فى السماء الأولى وعيسى ويحيى والثالثة يوسف إلى غير ذلك
فلبشريته مات وتوفاه الله ورفعه بعد الموت لأن كل نفس ذائقة الموت
أما عن من تتبع الحى أم الميت .. نحن نؤمن أننا نتبع رسولا بشرا قد مات ولا نجعله إله حيت الهنا لا يموت أنتم جعلتم عيسى اله فلذلك نحن نتبع محمد الرسول الذى أدلنا على طريق الله الذى لا يموت مفيش وجه مقارنة انت كدة بتقارن إله برسول لو عاوز تقارن قارن عيسى بإله المسلمين حاش لله انتو بتقارنوا رسولنا البشر بالمفروض انه الهكم فكيف هذا ثم أحنا نتبع محمد لكى نعبد الله ولا نعبد محمد
الرد على الشبهة الرابعة


> محمد حث أتباعه على استعمال السيف
> "يا أيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال


فرفع السيف فى الإسلام بعد الذهاب لأراضى غير المسلمين وعرض دين الإسلام عليهم بتوحيد الله الواحد الذى ليس متحد فيه أشياء لا لاهويته ولا ناسوتيه إما قبلوا بالحسنى وأحسنوا الإسلام وإما أهانون المسلمين واعدتوا عليهم فأقيمت الغزوات
ولو أن الإسلام انتشر بحد السيف لما رأيت كل هذا الهدد من المسلمين ولكان من اعتدينا عليهم بالسيف ربوا أولادهم على كره الإسلام
ولما وجدت مسلما واحدا على وجه الأرض لأن الكل كان سيحاربه وسيقف ضده
فمن كان لا يرضى الإسلام بعد دعوته بالحسنى فتأخذه العزة فتقوم الحروب ولا يعقل أن ينشأ دين بالسيف ولو كان هكذا لما يظل باقيا إلى الآن
ويا أخى ولن تقتنع بهذا وسوف أحدثك بعقليتك أنت فإذا كان غير المسلم فاعقادنا سيخلد فى النار أبدا فلو كان السيف سبب لدخول الناس فى الاسلام رحمة لهم من خلودهم فى نار جهنم


> محمد نادى بالانتقام
> "فمن إعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما أعتدى عليكم"
> سورة البقرة 194:2 يسوع نادى بالغفران
> "سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر ايضا".
> متى 5 : 38 - 39


الإسلام دين عزة وأنا لم أرى خطأ فى أن يسترد الإنسان حقه
وأيضا يقول الإسلام بجانب هذا القول
... الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاء وَالضَّرَّاء وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ وَاللّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ [آل عمران : 134]
معنى ذلك أن الله يحث على العفو ويحبهم
وقال.. وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُم مِّن بَعْدِ إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّاراً حَسَداً مِّنْ عِندِ أَنفُسِهِم مِّن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ فَاعْفُواْ وَاصْفَحُواْ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ [البقرة : 109]وهنا التسامح مع أهل الكتاب واضح جدا يعنى فى عفو وصفح على الرغم مما يبدونه من بغض وكره تجاه الدين
وقال.. فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِم مِّيثَاقَهُمْ لَعنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُواْ حَظّاً مِّمَّا ذُكِّرُواْ بِهِ وَلاَ تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَىَ خَآئِنَةٍ مِّنْهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّنْهُمُ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ [المائدة : 13] وهنا الأمر بالصفح مع الأعداء ومن يكرهون الدين والإسلام
وقال.. وَمَا خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِلاَّ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّ السَّاعَةَ لآتِيَةٌ فَاصْفَحِ الصَّفْحَ الْجَمِيلَ [الحجر : 85] فهنا حث على الصفح والعفو
وقال.. وَلَا يَأْتَلِ أُوْلُوا الْفَضْلِ مِنكُمْ وَالسَّعَةِ أَن يُؤْتُوا أُوْلِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَالْمُهَاجِرِينَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلْيَعْفُوا وَلْيَصْفَحُوا أَلَا تُحِبُّونَ أَن يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ [النور : 22] فجعل الله المغفرة مكافأة لمن يصفح ويعفو
وقال.. فَاصْفَحْ عَنْهُمْ وَقُلْ سَلَامٌ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ [الزخرف : 89]
وقال.. َإِن تَعْفُوا وَتَصْفَحُوا وَتَغْفِرُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ [التغابن : 14]
ولكن أحب أن أعلمك أن الصفح أجره أكبر وحث الله عليه ولكن هناك رخصة للإنسان أن يأخذ الحق فله الخيار إما أن يأخذ الحق وإما أن يصفح ولكن الله يخبرنا ان نعامل من يكره الإسلام ويبغضه بإحسان ونعفو ويخبرنا بأن يحب العافين عن الناس ووصف الصفح بالجميل جعل جزاء لها المغفره ان شاء الله
الرد على الشبهة الخامسة


> محمد كان خاطئا
> "واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات"
> سورة محمد 19:47
> عن ابن هريرة قال : كان رسول الله صلعم يسكت بين القراءة إسكاته، فقلت بأبى انت و أمى يا رسول الله ! أسكاتك بين التكبير و القرأة ما تقول ؟ قال ( أقول : اللهم باعد بينى و بين خطاياى كما باعدت بين المشرق و المغرب ، اللهم نقنى من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الابيض من الدنس ، اللهم أغسل خطاياى بالماء و الثلج و البرد) متفق عليه - مشكاة المصابيح تحقيق الالبانى حديث 812 يسوع كان بلا خطية
> ...


مبدئيا أنا فعلا لم أسمع عن أى خطأ لعيسى عليه السلام ولا حتى يوم القيامة عندما يعترف كل نبى بخطيئته لم أسمع لعيسى عليه السلام خطيئة
أما عن المسلمين فدينى علمنى أنى لو سجدت لله منذ خلق الأرض حتى قيام القيامة لم أوفى الله حق عبادته ومهما بلغت حسناتى مبلغها إذا وزنت بنعمه واحدة من نعم الله لغلبت نعمة الله وهذا من الأدب مع الله أن يستغفر لذنب لن يفعله خيفة وخشية وتجليلا لله تعالى فهذه درجة خشوع لن يصل اليها إلا الأنبياء والصالحون والرسول لم يخطأ خطيئة قط وكل كلامه وأفعاله بوحى من الله تعالى
كما أن الرسول الكريم يقول هذا أيضا ليعلمنا كيف نخشى الله ونتوب اليه ونتضرع ونندم على خطايانا وذنوبنا ولتكون سنة وسبيل كل مسلم يطلب مغفرة الله تعالى هذا من رحمة النبى لنا من باب التعليم والإرشاد ليكون الأسوة لنا فى كل شئ
الرد على الشبهة السادسة


> نخسه الشيطان
> لآن كل مولود يولد يجب أن ينخسه الشيطان .. ماعدا عيسى ابن مريم و أمه
> ‏لم ينخسه الشيطان (فى المنظور الاسلامى)
> حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الأعلى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏سعيد ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي هريرة ‏
> ‏أن رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏ما من مولود يولد إلا نخسه الشيطان فيستهل صارخا من نخسة الشيطان إلا ‏ ‏ابن مريم ‏ ‏وأمه


لو حد شايف فيها شبهة يقولى !!! أنا مش شايف فيها حاجة
يمكن انت قصدك فى ولادة محمد نخسه الشيطان فأقول لك فى الحديث الطويل أن عند ولا دة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الشياطين رميوا بالنجوم ورجمت وحجبوا عن السماء وحمدا لله معى أكثر من 6 لينكات لهذا الحديث الطويل جدا بالأسانيد كاملة
الدر على الشبهة السابعة


> كلام القرآن و محمد قد تبدل
> "وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزل"
> سورة النحل 101:16 كلام السيد المسيح لم يتبدل
> "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول"
> متى 35:24


كان فى الإسلام أول الأمر تحريم زواج المسلم أو المسلمة من أهل الكتاب وبعد ذلك أصبح ذلك الحكم جائز فى حالة المسلم أن يتزوج نصرانية
وكان  الخمر محرم فى الصلاة فقط حتى حرم إطلاقا
كما كان الرهان جائزا حتى حرم هذا تبديل الآيات ( النسخ ) مثلا فى بداية الأمر كان منتشر قبل الاسلام الخمر فلم يحرم مرة واحدة بل كان محرما فى البداية فى الصلاة حتى يتقبلو الأمر حتى حرم نهائيا وهذه حكمة
كما أبدلنا آية مكان آية أشد منها وأبلغ منها وليس معناها تضارب المعانى والتردد
الرد على الشبهة الثامنة


> محمد كان يجالس الجن
> "وإذ صرفنا إليك نفراً من الجن يستمعون القرآن فلما حضروه قالوا إنصتوا فلما قضى ولّوا إلى قومهم منذرين"
> سورة الأحقاف 29:46 يسوع طرد الشيطان بعيداً
> "قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان"
> متى 10:4


هل عندكم الجن والشيطان واحد .... نحن نؤمن بأن هناك جن مطيع لله كالذى كان مع سليمان ومسخرون له وتحت إمرته أما شياطين الجن فشئ آخر
ولتكمل الآية لماذا توقفت لا أدرى _والآية خير رد على كلامك_
(((وَإِذْ صَرَفْنَا إِلَيْكَ نَفَراً مِّنَ الْجِنِّ يَسْتَمِعُونَ الْقُرْآنَ فَلَمَّا حَضَرُوهُ قَالُوا أَنصِتُوا فَلَمَّا قُضِيَ وَلَّوْا إِلَى قَوْمِهِم مُّنذِرِينَ(29)قَالُوا يَا قَوْمَنَا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا كِتَاباً أُنزِلَ مِن بَعْدِ مُوسَى مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ وَإِلَى طَرِيقٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ(30)قَالُوا يَا قَوْمَنَا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا كِتَاباً أُنزِلَ مِن بَعْدِ مُوسَى مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ وَإِلَى طَرِيقٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ(31)وَمَن لَّا يُجِبْ دَاعِيَ اللَّهِ فَلَيْسَ بِمُعْجِزٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ مِن دُونِهِ أَولِيَاء أُوْلَئِكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ(32) )))
وهذا يدل على رحمة الله بعباده من الإنس والجن وأن النبى بعث رحمة لهداية الإنس والجن فأنت تقول ان عيسى طرد الشيطان ولا ارى ما وجه الشبه فى ذلك!!!!!
إذا اردت أن تقارن قل محمد هدى الجن وعيسى .... أنا لا ادرى صراحة لا تدخل شيطان فى جن لأن ليس كل جن شيطان وبفرض ذلك فأرسله الله لمحمد ليسمع الذكر وليتبع الهدى
الرد على الشبهة التاسعة


> الشيطان كان له سلطاناً على محمد
> "وأما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله انه سميع عليم"
> سورة الأعراف 200:7
> (أنظر أيضا سورة الفلق 4:113) الشيطان لم يكن له سلطاناً على يسوع
> ...


الشيطان لم يكن له سلطانا على محمد البته .... ليس معنى الوسوسة هو السلطة فكيف يكون له السلطان وهو يستعذ بالله رب العالمين .... قال الله للشيطان وكان يقصد بنى آدم ( ليس لك عليهم سلطان ) مابالك بالمرسل معناها استعن واستعذ بالله واطلب العون منه لو حاول الشيطان أو يوسوس لك أو يستفزم أو يغضبك ليس ليكن سلطانا عليه
وأنا لم أسمع عن أن سيدنا عيسى لم يوسوس له شيطان هذه مسألة عقائد أنا رديت عليك من عقيدتى اللى انت فاهمها غلط وانا عقيدتى ان عيسى عليه السلام بشر زى محمد عليه الصلاة ولسلام ودى انت هتشوفها غلط برضوه
الرد على الشبهة العاشرة


> محمد حوّل وجهه عن الأعمى(عدم الرحمة)
> " عبس وتولى أن جاءه الأعمى. وما يدريك لعله يزكى أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى. أما من استغنى. فأنت له تصدى. وماعليك ألا يزكى. وأما من جاءك يسعى. وهو يخشى. فأنت عنه تلهى"
> سورة عبس 1:80-10 يسوع شفى الأعمى(الرحمة)
> "كان أعمى جالساً على الطريق يستعطي.. فأخبروه أن يسوع الناصري مجتاز فصرخ قائلا يا يسوع إبن داود ارحمنى... فوقف يسوع وأمر أن يقدم إليه ولما اقترب سأله قائلا: ماذا تريد أن أفعل بك؟ فقال يا سيد أن أبصر. فقال له يسوع: أبصر. إيمانك قد شفاك. وفي الحال أبصر وتبعه وهو يمجد الله. وجميع الشعب اذ رأوا سبحوا الله"
> لوقا 35:18-43


أولا بتقول محمد حول وجه الأعمى وعيسى شفى الأعمى هو كان الأعمى جاى لسيدنا محمد عشان يرجعله بصره ؟ زى ما طلب الأعمى من يسوع أن يرد على الأعمى بصره ؟؟
الأعمى اللى جاء لمحمد عليه الصلاة والسلام جاء له وكان الرسول يدعو بعض رجال قريش للإسلام كان يناجيهم وطماع فى إسلامهم وكان عبد الله بن مكتوم(الأعمى) يكلم الرسول ويلح عليه فى أمره فكره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقطع عبدالله عليه كلامه، فأعرض عنه وجهه
أماعن شفاء الأعمى فنحن نؤمن أن عيسى فعل ذلك وكان يشفى الأعمى والأبرص الى غير ذلك بإذن الله ولا ننكر
وعن رسولنادخلت على الصادق (ع) فألطفني ، وقال : إنّ رجلاً مكفوف البصر أتى النبي (ص) ، فقال : 
يا رسول الله !..ادع الله أن يردّ عليّ بصري ، فدعا الله فردّ عليه بصره ، ثم أتاه آخر فقال : 
يا رسول الله ادع الله لي أن يردّ عليّ بصري ، فقال : الجنة أحبّ إليك أو يردّ عليك بصرك ؟.. قال : 
يا رسول الله !.. وإنّ ثوابها الجنة ؟.. فقال : الله أكرم من أن يبتلي عبده المؤمن بذهاب بصره ، ثم لا يثيبه الجنة
مع انى اسقطت الشبهة ولكن كان من الممكن أقولك ان الرسول أمر القمر أن ينشق فينشق وكلم الحجر وجاءته الشجرة تخرق الأرض ... لكن ليس من الحكمة أن تفاضل هكذا   الله أعطى بعض الرسل معجزات مالم يعطها للآخر وحتى لو كان النبى لم يفعل ذلك مع الأعمى الذى رد الله عليه بصره لم يكن خللا فى الإسلام وما دخل العقيدة بذلك الله أ‘لم ولكن الحمد لله تم الرد
الرد على الشبهة الحادية عشرة


> محمد نادى بتعدد الزوجات
> "وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع. فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما ملكت ايمانكم"
> سورة النساء 3:4 يسوع نادى بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة
> "من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكون الإثنان جسداً واحداً... فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان"
> مت 5:19 و6


ذكرت أن هذه شريعة وعقيدة اعتقاد ليس فيه خلل ولكل منا شأنه ولا نقاط ضعف
فأنا من الممكن أشتبه فى حكم الزوجة الواحدة فمثلا ماذا اذا أراد أن يطلق نصرانى زوجته ... محاكم وقضايا ومشاكل
ما عاقبة الزنا فى النصرانية ؟
ماذا يفعل الزوج إذا كان كثير الشهوة أو سريع الملل ...هل  يزنى ؟؟؟ أم يتزوج أخرى أنفع وأطهر له؟
الرد على الشبهة الثانية عشرة


> محمد دعى لقتل الناس
> "قل للمخلفين من الأعراب ستدعون إلى قوم أولى بأس شديد تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون فإن تطيعوا يؤتكم الله أجراً حسناً وإن تتولوا كما توليتم من قبل يعذبكم عذاباً أليماً". سورة الفتح 16:48 جاء يسوع حتى يخلص الناس
> "لأن إبن الإنسان لم يأت ليهلك أنفس الناس بل ليخلص"
> لوقا 56:9


تم الرد عليها فى الرابعة ولا داعى للتكرار !!!
الرد على الشبهة الثالثة عشرة


> محمد كان بشراً من الناس
> "إنما أنا بشر مثلكم"
> سورة الكهف 110:18 يسوع هو إبن الله
> "فالذي قدسه الآب وأرسله الى العالم أتقولون له إنك تجدف لأني قلت إني إبن الله"
> يوحنا 36:10


ثانيا هذا اعتقاد وعقيدة فأنا أقول لك عيسى بشرا مثل محمد والله ليس كمثله شئ
كلانا لن يغير عقيدته وهذا ليس مقارنة أو ليست شبهة
وليكن .... فمن عزة الإسلام أن يكون إلهه ليس كمثله شئ مستقل لا يتحد فيه جسد بشر ولا يتحد فيه شئ يسجد له من فى الأرض جميعا ومن فى السماوات خالق كل شئ إله ليس له جسد يصلب ولا يصارع أحد (قصتكم مع يعقوب) ولا يأكل اليستحم ويدخل الخلاء لقضاء الحاجة
ورسولنا بشر بعثه الله تعالى رحمة للعالمين
انظر طوال كل هذا انت تقارن اله ببشر .... وهذا شئ فى حد ذاته فى مصلحتنا وماذا لو قارنته الهكم بإلهنا ؟؟؟
وقلت لك هذه عقائد أنت معتقد بأشياء وأنا معتقد ولا يمكن الجدال ولابد من وجود أحد صحيح وأحد خاطئ والله انى لطلبت أن يهدينى الله للدين الحق وظللت على إسلامى فإذا كنت تمجد إله اتحد فى جسد يدخل به الخلاء ونحن نقول حاشاه وتقول صلب جسده ونحن نقول حاشاه وتقول صارع يعقوب ونقول حاشاه فأى أحق أن يعبد ونكون له أذلاء إله متجسد فى جسد بشر 3 أشياء متحدات أم إله واحد لا شريك له ليس كمثلة شئ يسجد له من فى السماوات والأرض والملائكة من خيفته والردع والبرق بحمده ؟؟
عقيدة ولا يمكن الكلام عنها ولا المناظرة فيها
الرد على الشبهة الرابعة عشرة


> محمد لم يجر معجزات
> "وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون".
> سورة الإسراء 59:17 يسوع أجرى المعجزات
> ".. عمل كل شئ حسناً. جعل الصم يسمعون والخرس يتكلمون"
> مرقس 37:7


فتفسير هذه الآية
 وعن ابن عباس قال، قالت قريش للنبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم: ادع لنا ربك أن يجعل لنا الصفا ذهباً، ونؤمن بك قال: "وتفعلون؟" قالوا: نعم، قال، فدعا فأتاه جبريل، فقال: إن ربك يقرأ عليك السلام، ويقول لك: إن شئت أصبح لهم الصفا ذهباً، فمن كفر بعد ذلك عذبته عذاباً لا أعذبه أحداً من العالمين، وإن شئت فتحت لهم أبواب التوبة والرحمة، فقال: "بل باب التوبة والرحمة
فخشى النبى عليهم من العذاب وقال باب التوبة والرحمة بدلا من تنفيذ الآية التى أرادوها خشى على من لا يؤمن بعدها
وهذه ليست حجة ألم يكفر بعض بنى إسرائيل بآيات موسى عليه السلام
وأيضا محمد له المعجزات الكثيرة جدا جدا جدا وإذا اردت أن أكتب لك أكثر من 20 معجزة سأفعل ان شاء الله تعالى
وذكرت سابقا شق القمر والشجرة التى تخرق الأرض وتكليم الحجر له وإذا أردت كل هذه المعجزات بدالائل الصحيحة الموثوقة كلها موجودة الحمد لله رب العالمين ولكن لم أرفقها نظرا لطول الرد
فهذه لم تكن شبهة
الرد على الشبهة الخامسة عشرة


> محمد لم يعرف ما بداخل قلوب الناس
> "ولا أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله ولا أعلم الغيب ولا أقول إنى ملك"
> سورة هود 31:11 عرف يسوع ما بداخل قلوب الناس
> "فستعرف جميع الكنائس أنى أنا الفاحص الكلى والقلوب وسأعطي كل واحد منكم بحسب أعماله".
> رؤيا 23:2


أولا هذا تجليل لربنا عز وجل أنه عالم الغيب وحده والشهادة وأنه عقائد للمرة الثالثة وليست محل للحوار
وأنت هنا كان المفروض تقارن عيسى بالله تعالى الهنا المؤمنين به لانه هو الذى يحاسب 
أنا لا أدرى اتقارن بشرا بإله أم إله بإله
ذكرت إن كنت تقران الهكم برسولنا فكفى برسولنا فخرا لانه يقارن بالهكم أما إذا كنت تقارن إلهنا بالهكم فشتان لإله تسجد له الملائكة وحيدا لا شريك له ولا متحد فيه أحد ولا يصلب ويتصارع ويدخل الخلاء وأعتقد أن الحوار سينتقل لمقارنة آلهه وحاش لله تعالى
وليكن ..... فهذا تجليلا وتكريما لله تعالى بأن عالم الغيب والشهادة لا يعلم الغيب إلا هو وإذا اعلمه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فيكون بإذن الله وأن الله هو الذى أطلعه على ذلك فأنا فخور أن محمدا عبدا لله تعالى ... وهذا شرف أن أكون عبدا لإله مثل الله العزيز الذى لا يعلم الغيب إلا هو وإذا علم محمد فبإذن من الله وهبة من الله تعالى ( والشواهد موجوده كثيرة والحمد لله أن الله اعلم محمدا العبد ما يشاء من الغيب بالقدر الذى أراده سبحانه وتعالى وإذا اردتها فأرفقها لك ولكنى فعلا مرهق جدا من الرد على هذا الموضوع الطويل)
الرد على الشبهة الأخيرة
أقول لك المخالف عند قيادة السيارة بسرعة عالية يدفع مخالفة لانه يفسد فى الأرد والسارق يفرج عنه بكفالة إلى غير ذلك
مابالك بأناس لا يحرمون ما حرم الله فينشرون الزنا فى كل مكان والقتل والإفتراء والاغتصاب والتعدى على الحرمات وشرب المسكرات ولا يدينون بالحق ولا يعترفون أبدا بخطأ ولا يشعرون أنه خطأ هذا اقل ما يمكن أن يفعل بقوم يفعلون مثل فأنت من الممكن أن تتخيل ماذا يحدث فى زماننا الحالى من زنا محارم ولواط وسحاق ووطئ بهائم وشرب جميع أنواع المخدرات التى نفسد العقول بس ويفسدون غيرهم من الشباب حتى وصلوا لعبادة الشياطين وتقطيع الطرق وانتهاك الحرمات والغش فى كل شئ
هل لا يقتضى ذلك دفع الجزية
وليكن هذه شريعة إسلامية ...... فأنا لا أعرف كيف يقول دين بدون ضوابط


----------



## pariah12 (18 مارس 2007)

سيباستيان قال:


> شوف الكلام الفارغ  الدين المسيحى انتهت صلاحيتة
> طب ممكن تقولى تاريخ الانتاج كان امتى


----------



## Muhammad (20 مارس 2007)

pariah12 قال:


>


*الرد المقتبس دليل على انهزارمك
هذا مثال لمن لا يملك الحوار
أسلوب قديم وشكرا*


----------



## amaroz (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
و صلى الله على محمد و سلم تسليما
ثمة أمر أريد أ أنبه إليه أن الحق في المحبة,,, ومتى ما تكلمنا بغير المحبة كنا مخطئين,و لا بأس إن أخطأتم إذا كان في نيتكم أن تتوبوا,,,
وأنتم تجمعون هذه الأخبار عن محمذ صلى الله عليه و سلم و عن المسيح عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام,, ماالذي يحملكم أن تتكلموا عن النبي محمد و أتباعه بغلظة إذا كنتم بالحقيقة أتباع المسيح ألم يأمركم المسيح أن تباركوا لاعنيكم و هذا محمد لم يبعث لعانا و لا شتاما,,, ألم يأمركم المسيح أن تتركوا الجهة اليمنى للذي لطمكم و هذا محمدلم يلطمكم إنما أعطاكم حياة و رحمة,,
ثم إذا كان محمذ لا يساوي المسيح في شيء ما الذي يدفعكم أن تقارنوا بينهما إلا إذا كان في صادق علمكم به أنه النبي,,, 
أتمنى بكل محبة جوابا شافيا عن أسئلتي و سأرد عن باقي المقالة ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام  قريبا بعون الله و  صلى الله على محمد و سلم تسليما


----------



## pariah12 (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



Muhammad قال:


> *الرد المقتبس دليل على انهزارمك
> هذا مثال لمن لا يملك الحوار
> أسلوب قديم وشكرا*



لماذا؟؟؟ انا فقط ضحكت على الكلمات... لم اشارك برأي.


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

المقارنة رغم جمالها و وضوحها الا لعمى البصيرة لكنها ظالمة

كيف نقارن الرب الآله البار بالعبد الخاطى؟
كيف نقارن خالق الكون بالمخلوق؟
كيف نقارن ملك السلام بآلة الحرب المتقدة؟
كيف نقارن الطاهر النقى بالخاطئ المملوء ذنوبا؟
كيف اقارن رب الكون بواحد ضلل الناس عن معرفة رب الكون اللى خلقه؟


----------



## ahmedsaber (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

لماذا مسحتم رسالتى هلى تختفون من قول الحق ام لم تكن عندكم اجابات شافيه


----------



## My Rock (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



ahmedsaber قال:


> لماذا مسحتم رسالتى هلى تختفون من قول الحق ام لم تكن عندكم اجابات شافيه


 
لانها نسخ و لصق!


----------



## محبة الرسول محمدعليه سلام (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

يكفي اهانة فالرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لم ياتي الا بكل ما هوا خير للبشرية والدليل على ذلك لما اتبعته قريش جميعها بحيث كانت قريش قبيلة عربية متعصبة برايها ولو محمد على غير الحق لما اتبعه الناس كافة​


----------



## Christian Knight (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

*ومين اللى قالك انهم اتبعوه بارادتهم يا مسلم؟؟
الا تعلم ان المسلمين قبل الهجرة لم يكن يزيد عددهم عن سبعين شخصا؟؟
يعنى محمد لم يستطع ان يقنع سوى سبعين شخصا باعتناق دينه
وكل من دخلوا فى الاسلام بعد ذلك دخلوه بحد السيف*


----------



## ali373 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

اشهد ان لا اله ان الله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله وان عيسى عبدالله ورسوله وهو كلمة القاها الى مريم البتول


----------



## چوزيف (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

ايوة فعلا يا christian knight 
الإسلام إنتشر بحد السيف مفيش دين يقول اقتل اى حد مهما كانت الأسباب حتى لو اعتدى على دينك
و بعدين ثوانى امال الجزية كانت إيه؟؟؟ مش كانت جزاء لعدم إعتناق الدين الإسلامى
و ماذا تعنى إن الفتوحات كانت بهدف نشر الدين الإسلامى هل النشر يستلزم الحرب و القتال...؟؟؟؟
على العموم هو ده إللى حصل فبلاش تقول بقى إنو لم ينتشر بحد السيف....

سلام و نعمة


----------



## TAREKSHEIR (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

*ياجماعة من الواضح إنكم مسلمين ومسيحيين مش ملمين بالدين الآخر علشان تردوا على بعض أوبمعنى آخر إنتم مش متعمقين فى الدين الخاص بكم أو بالدين الآخر والحوار التقيل ده له ناسه أعتقد إنه بلاش تعصب ونقول إن الدين المعامله وكل واحد يعرض دينه بالشكل الملائم دون التعرض للدين الآخر . *


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

السلام عليكم احبائى فى الله . ممكن اضيف رد ولو بسيط عن جزئيات كتبت من الاخت مرنا.


محمد نادى بتعدد الزوجات 
"وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع. فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما ملكت ايمانكم"
سورة النساء 3:4 يسوع نادى بشريعة الزوجة الواحدة
"من أجل هذا يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بإمرأته ويكون الإثنان جسداً واحداً... فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان,
                            سبحان الله والحمد لله واليه راجعون 
ياأختى الحبيبه بكل بساطه ارد عليكى فى هذه الجزئيه للمعرفه فقط واليك الحريه التامه فى الرد
نحن نعلم ان كل انسان له شهوه متفق عليه كل انسان له شهوه ومع اثبات الاحصائيات السنويه حول العالم اجمع مش فى المسلمين بس لأ فى كل الديانات كل العالم ان نسبه السكان فى تزايد مستمر نحو الصعودواثبتت الجهات المختصه حول العالم ان نسبه النساء تفوق نسبه الرجال بمراحل عده واليكى هذه الحصائيه البسطه الانتزيد نسبه النساء نسبه الرجال مش هقول 12 ولا 16و لا هذا  لا اقول نسبه مجرده 8بس 
يعنى الوقتى النسبه هى 8 نساء الى  رجل واحد نسبه تقدريه عاديه جدا فأذا كان الرجل تزوج امرائه واحده فقط طيب هيروحو فين 7 الباقين وكما تعلمين اختى العزيزه ان الدين المسيحى حرم الزنا متفق عليه  اعطنى حل اختى العزيزه ان لا ينحرفو بنات ديننا الى طريق الزنا وكما تعلمين وانا قلت فى اول كلامى ان الانسان له شهوه تسيطر عليه فى اغلب الوقتاعطمى حل واحد لايحرمه دينك ويفهمه العقل على ان بنات الدين المسحى لا ينحرفو ال طريق الزنا حل واحد غير تعد الزواج ال انتو مش مقتنعين به اقنعينى بحل ونا ااكد عليكى لكل انسان شهوه تغلبه , اردي حلا رسولنا الكريم  محمد صله الله عليه وسلم اعطنى حل لهذا السؤال قال لى تزوج واحده و 2و3 و4 معنى هذا الكلام مش طمع بكثره الحريم لأ قال ذالك خوفا على نساء الاسلام ان ينحرفو ال طريق الزنا وكمان ضيفى الطلاق ال انتو مش بتعملوه ال فى حاله او حالتين وهما الزنا والمرض الشديد كما اسمع من بعض الاصدقاء المسحين لدى فى حياتى الشخصيه اقتنع بى الطلاق والزواج من اكثر من واحده  للسب بسيط اختى لى وصدبقه عزيزه لى فى حياتى الشخصيه تزوجت من شخص لا تحبه قولتلها طيب ليه يا مارى اتجوزتيه وانتى مش مقتنعه بيه ومش بتحبيه قالتى غصب عنى ابويا ضربنى وهزئنى وانا هربت منه اسبوع بره البيت وبردو مصمم على انه يجوزهنى مع ان حبيبى الاولانى اتقدملى 12 مره قولتلها 12 مره وترفض قالتلى 12مره ورفضه مع انى بحبه وحياتنا كانت كلها سعاده  قولتلها طيب ليه مرحتيش للعمامك وخالتك وحكتلهم عشان يقنعو ابوكى قالتى انا مسبتش حد خالص من العيله ال لما قولتله انى عاوزا حبيبى ومش عاوزا العريس ال بابا جايبه  قولتلها طيب ليه مرحتيش لرجال الدين قالت روحت للأب الكاهن ابونا وقولته يا أبونا انا مش عاوزا العريس انا عاوزا حبيبى وهو اتقدملى وانا عاوزه وهو بيحبنى وانا بحبه قالتى برده مافيش فايده وجوزنى رضا غصب عنى ولحد ساعتنا هذه انا مش بحب جوزى  قصه جميله واقعيه ولو مش مصدقنها تعالو واتأكدو من ال قالتها واسمعوها على لسانها هل هذا عدل فين الحمه والعدل الاسلام يحث على عدم الزواج الغصب يعنى مفيش حد عندنا بيتجوز غصب عنه الدين منع ذالك وقال خذو من انفسكم ازواجا لتسكنو اليها وجعل بينكم موده ورحمه. عليكى اختى العزيزه ان تقرأى ردى بفهم قليل وهو واضح جداابحثى معى على الحقيقه انا واحد بغير اوى على اخواتى البنات وعلى بناتى فى المستفبل وبخاف انهم ينحرفو الى طريق الزنا لو اقتنعت بى ان الانسان ميتجوزش غير واحده انا عاوز حل واحد غير الجواز يحمى اخواتى وبناتى ونساء دينى على انهم ينحرفو الى هذا الطريق. وشكرا على حسن اهتمامكم . والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  نعم تعدد الزوجات لها فوائد ان شاء الله هقول الفوايد  كلها وانا معاكم يأحبائى


----------



## باحث عن الحقيقه (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: هل الرسول نبي بحق*



jone قال:


> انا براي انا الرسول قد اعتمد على كلام السيد المسيح بكل افعاله و كل اقواله و كل ما فعله غلط حتى اني اشفق على اتباعه من المسلمين لأنهم يلحقون بدين كاذب هذا هو راي الشخصي


 مشكوره جدا اختى االعزيزه  الدين الكاذب ال انتى بتتكلمى عليه حررالانسان من الجهل الا وهو نبأ ان الله واحد احد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا احد وهذا هو ع الكفار عندما كانو ا يعبدون الانصنام  ويقولون هذا هو الله  الاصنام ال هى اصلاها حجاره وعجوى يعبدوم الله ثم ياكلو هو ده الدين ال حرر كل طاغى يقول ان الحجاره الهه


----------



## فداك روحي يارسولي يامحمد (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



*بااااااااااااااااطل .. افتراااااااااء .. كذب وبهتااان عظيم*

*والله اني اشفق عليكم لاتباعكم هذا الظلااال*

*أنزل الله الإسلام على آخر أنبيائه محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم).*

*ليكون دين البشر إلى الأبد في جميع الأزمان والبلاد، ولجميع الأمم.*

*يا جمااااااعه ..!! *

*الأديان التي أنزلها الله تعالى من السماء إلى الأرض كثيرة *

*وكل دين كان يلائم الزمان الذي شرّع ذلك الدين له، *

*فإذا جاء الدين المتأخر، نسخ الدين السابق، وهكذا الإسلام فإنه آخر الأديان المنزلة من السماء لهداية البشر. *

*والفرق بين الأديان كالفرق بين المدارس المتدرجة (الابتدائية، الثانوية، الكلية) وهكذا*

*كلما ترقى الإنسان جاء دين أكمل يناسب رقيه،*

*حتى جاء الإسلام الذي هو دين البشرية إلى الأبد والأديان ليست مختلفة في جوهرها، *

*وإنما تختلف في بعض المزايا والخصوصيات، حسب اختلاف مراتب *

*يا جماعه الدين الاسلامي واضح وضوح الشمس !!*

*فكيف تتبعون هذا التحريف والظلال ؟؟*

*.*
*.*

*ياشباب اذا فيكم احد عاقل يروح يقرا القران الكريم ويتدبر معانيه *

*ويقارنه بكلامكم المحرف !! والله والله والله لرأيتم ان القرأن *

*هو كلام الله خالق محمد وابراهيم وعيسى داؤد وموسى *

*انظروا هداكم الله الى هذه المقارنه البسيطه *

*بين كتابكم المقدس وكتاب الله .. الفرقان .. القران الكريم *

*على هذا الرابط .. لم يتسنى لي نسخ المقارنه لذلك قمت بوضع الرابط .. ارجوا عدم الحذف *

*ممنوع وضع اى لينك*


----------



## lahfair (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الأعظم

إنه بحق الأعظم كيف لا وقد اصطفاه الله على بني آدم وهو خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين أرسله ربه رحمة للعالمين ليخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور .

إنه الأعظم فإذا كان في البشرية من يستحق العظمة فهو محمد ، هذا كلام علماء الغرب المنصفين . والمسلمين يؤمنون به ويحترمونه ويوقرونه ويبجلونه . فهو قدوتنا العليا وهو شفيعنا يوم القيامة وقائدنا إلى الجنة .

إن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم يستحق العظمة . كيف لا وقد أخرج الله به الناس من الظلمات إلى النور وهداهم إلى صراط مستقيم .

إن هذا الرجل العظيم الذي استطاع أن يقف أمام العالم أجمع وأمام جهالات قريش وكفرها العنيد وأمام الأصنام وعبادة الكواكب وكل ما يعبد من دون الله وقف يدعو الله وحده لا شريك له ونبذ كل ما سواه ، إنه بحق لجدير بكل تبجيل واحترام ليس فقط من أتباعه بل من كل من يفهموا سمات العبقرية وخصائصها .

إن الصفات التي تفردت في هذا الرسول العظيم لجديرة بأن يحصل على نوط الامتياز ويحظى بكل تقدير واحترام . إنه بحق الأعظم .

وإنني لأسأل كما فعل لامارتين : فهل بعد ذلك يوجد أي رجل أعظم منه ؟ " .

كلا ، لا يوجد رجل أعظم منه فقد عاش حياته كلها في خدمة البشرية جمعاء وجاء بالدين الخاتم لجميع البشر .

فهو بشير ونذير لكل البشر إنسهم وجنهم .. وقد أخرج بإذن الله الناس من عبادة العباد إلى عبادة رب العباد ومن الظلمات إلى النور ومن جور الأديان إلى عدل الإسلام .

وإن وصف النصارى المسيح بأنه مخلصهم فإن محمداً بحق هو مخلص البشرية من الظلم والاضطهاد والكفر والضلال والعذاب في الدنيا والآخرة .

إنه بحق كما قال لامارتين :

" رجل أسس 20 إمبراطورية دنيوية وإمبراطورية واحدة روحية " .

إنه رجل جمع كل سمات العظمة في شخص واحد يستحق أن يجعله هارت أول العظماء قبل موسى وعيسى عليهما السلام .

إن هذا الرجل العظيم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بحق رجل لم تنجب البشرية مثله كيف لا وقد قال عنه الجبار " وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ " .. وقال تعالى " وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ " .

إن هذا الرجل نجح في حياته واستمر نجاحه بعد موته على يد أتباعه .

فقد صنع الأبطال إنها مدرسة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم التي خرجت الأبطال والدعاة الذين جابوا الأرض شرقاً وغرباً لنشر دين الله ونوره وتبليغه إلى الناس .

إن أعظم موقف يدل على عظمة الرجال الذين صنعهم في حياته هو موقفهم عند موته .

والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدي السبيل وسلام على المرسلين وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا وهب لنا من لدنك رحمة إنك أنت الوهاب ، ربنا اغفر لنا ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا ربنا إنك رؤوف رحيم " ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب " آمين . والحمد لله رب العالمين .


----------



## جورج مايكل (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

سلام المسيح معكم 
انا اعترض وبشده على عقد هذه المقارنه بين التراب وبين الخالق النور الحقيقى
هل أفلستم يامسيحين حتى تنحدروا الى هذا المستوى 
من ليس لديه مايقوله فليصمت لأن الصمت فضيله
اذا كانت هذه الطريقه لاقناع المسلمين بالمسيحيه لا اريد احد ان يقتنع
هل من اجل اقناع ارهابى بالدخول فى المسيح نصل الى اهانة المسيح
ألا تعرفوا انكم بهذه الطريقه تهينون المسيح
أرجو حذف هذا الموضوع بكامله من اجل اسم المسيح الذى دعى علينا


----------



## نبراس (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
السلام على من اتبع الهدى ..
اما بعد  (فَلِلَّهِ الْحَمْدُ رَبِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَرَبِّ الْأَرْضِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ) هو الأول بلا انتهاء والآخر بلا ابتداء بعد فلا يرى  قرب فعلم النجوى هو الأحد الفرد الصمد *لم يلد ولم يولد *ولم يكن له كفوا أحد
بداية...وخصوصا انا لا احب ان اقارن بين الأنبياء..لخوفي من الخوض في مقامهم المبارك والرفيع...
وعيب علينا يا معشر البشر ان نستخف بالأنبياء حتى ولو كنا لا نعترف برسالتهم ولا تعتقد بهم..فالأصل فينا الحوار الخلوق *للوصول إلى الحقيقة*..

ومن اجل انكم قمتم بمقارنة بين أنبياء الله _ ومن وجهة نظري هذا غير محبب_  ...
فلنستعرض العقيدة الإسلامية ودينها و سأحضر إن شاء الله كل الآيات التي تخص نبي الله عيسى ابن مريم عليهما أفضل الصلاة والتسليم....

ولي رجاء واحد....ان تقرؤا كل حرف سأكتبه بعد الخط هذا...والعجلة من الندامة كما يقول المثل.
___________
العقيدة
الرب في الإسلام:
هو الإله الحق الذي خلق كل شيء بغير مدد وما مسه من لغوب_اي تعب_
واعلمنا بشأنه فقال جل ربنا في علاه : (( قل هو الله أحد*الله الصمد*لم يلد ولم يولد* ولم يكن له كفوا أحد)
وهو الذي له الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العلى...
وهو واحد لا شريك له ولا زوجة ولا ابن...
وهو الذي أرسل الرسل وأيدهم بمعجزاته حتى ختمهم برسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم..
وهو الذي يحيي ويميت وسيبعث الخلق يوم القيامة لكي يجازي الذين آمنو وعملو الصالحات بالقسط ويعذب الكافرين....
هذا مختصر الحديث​اللهم انت الإله فلا إله غيرك يعبد
وانت الرب فلا رب سواك يحمد​:94:
.........................................................................

أركان الإسلام
أركان الإسلام خمسة:
*شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمدا رسول الله*......الشهادة
*وإقام الصلاة*........الصلوات الخمس المفروض ، في اليوم واللية(الفجر،الظهر،العصر،المغرب،العشاء)
* وإيتاء الزكاة*.......أداء حق في أموال مخصوصة فائضة عن الحاجة يمر عليها عام عليها نسبة 2.5% فقط وترد على الفقراء
*وصوم رمضان*......وهو شهر من أشهر السنة الهجرية يصومه المسلمون من طلوع الشمس إلى غروبها عن الطعام والشراب والزوجة والكلام البذيء...الخ* وحج البيت لمن استطاع إليه سبيلا*....اي حج إلى الحرم المكي كما يحج النصارى إلى كنيسة القيامة ولكن تختلف طبعا طريقته وله شروط واحكام واركان
.........................................................................

أركان الإيمان
أركان الإيمان *ستة*: 
*الإيمان بالله* ....ان تؤمن بانه هو واحد لاشريك له وهو النافع الضار..الحي القيم....(اسماء الله وصفاته).
*وملائكته*...تؤمن بأن لله ملائكة لا نراهم وأن لهم وظائف يؤدونها على أتم وجه ولا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون م يؤمرون....(جبريل:تنزيل الوحي/ميكائيل:الأمطار..الخ/أسرافيل:النفخ في الصور/ملك الموت:قبض الأرواح....) ولا يعلم عددهم إلا الله وحده
* وكتبه *..التواراة والإنجيل والفرقان
*ورسله*...جميع الرسل سواء ذكروا في القرآن ام لا (من آدم إلى سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم)
* واليوم الآخر*....يوم القيامة تؤمن بأنك ستقف بين بيد الله في ذاك اليوم العظيم بلا حاجب ولا ترجمان...وسيحاسبك على جميع أعمالك.
*والإيمان بالقدر خيره *..ان تؤمن بأن ما أصابك من خير فمن الله وما أصابك من شر فنسك هي لمسببة والله هو المقدر لهذا الشر.
...............................................................
وستأتي التكملة..
ابن مريم عليهما السلام...في القرآن:t39:


----------



## نبراس (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

ابن مريم وأمه ....في الإسلام​عليهما أفضل الصلاة والسلام....

نبدأ بالآيات:
طبعا هناك آيات كثيرة ذكرت نبي الله عيسى عليه افضل الصلات والتسليم...وساذكر منها بعضها:
قال الله تعالى:
(( إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلآئِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ *بِكَلِمَةٍ مِّنْهُ* اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ *وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ*)) [آل عمران : 45]

وقال الرب عز وجل أيضا:
((يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ تَغْلُواْ فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ عَلَى اللّهِ إِلاَّ الْحَقِّ *إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ* رَسُولُ اللّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِّنْهُ فَآمِنُواْ بِاللّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ *وَلاَ تَقُولُواْ ثَلاَثَةٌ *انتَهُواْ خَيْراً لَّكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللّهُ إِلَـهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَات وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللّهِ وَكِيلاً ))[النساء : 171]

وقال المولى عز وجل:
 ((*لَّقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَآلُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ *قُلْ فَمَن يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللّهِ شَيْئاً إِنْ أَرَادَ أَن يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَن فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً وَلِلّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَاللّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ)) [المائدة : 17]

وقال العلي العظيم:
((* لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ *وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُواْ اللّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللّهُ عَلَيهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ ))[المائدة : 72]

وقال الله عز وجل:
(مَّا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلاَّ رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ *كَانَا يَأْكُلاَنِ الطَّعَامَ *انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ) [المائدة : 75]

وقال العظيم:
(( ِإذْ قَالَ اللّهُ يَا عِيسى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَـذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ)) [المائدة : 110]

((*اتَّخَذُواْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَاباً مِّن دُونِ اللّهِ* وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُواْ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُواْ إِلَـهاً وَاحِداً لاَّ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ)) [التوبة : 31]

((ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ* قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ *الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ)) [مريم : 34]

((*وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ *إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُم مُّصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِي اسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ *فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ* ))[الصف : 6]

وهكذا نكون جمعنا معظم الآيات الي تحدثت عن نبي الله عيسى ابن مريم


----------



## نبراس (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

الحمدلله الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله...


----------



## نبراس (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



> وكتبه ..التواراة والإنجيل والفرقان


والزبور...

جل من لا يسهو:yaka:


----------



## استفانوس (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



> هو الإله الحق الذي خلق كل شيء بغير مدد وما مسه من لغوب_اي تعب


*لم تاتي بشي جديد​*


> واعلمنا بشأنه فقال جل ربنا في علاه : (( قل هو الله أحد*الله الصمد*لم يلد ولم يولد* ولم يكن له كفوا أحد)


*وهذا هو ايماننا وايضا لم تاتي بشي من عندكم​*


> وهو الذي له الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العلى


*بدنا بالاخطاء
ايه اسماء الحسنى يااخي
ومازال الصراع على الاسماء مستمرا
كل مرة لائحة جديدة
وايه صفات تتحدث عنها​*


> وهو واحد لا شريك له ولا زوجة ولا ابن...


*ومن قال ان الله له زوجة الا الناس المغلوبين في عقولهم من ابليس وافكارهم في خزيهم ​*


> حتى ختمهم برسول الإسلام صلى الله عليه وسلم..


*بماذا ختمهم ان محمد هو نبي اللات​*


> وهو الذي يحيي ويميت وسيبعث الخلق يوم القيامة لكي يجازي الذين آمنو وعملو الصالحات


*نعم نومن ان المسيح هو الذي سوف يقوم بما انت قلت لانه الله​**هذا بالنسبة للعيدة ​*


----------



## استفانوس (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



> شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمدا رسول الله......الشهادة


*وهنا اصبحتكم مشركين
لانه ان لم يضع اسم محمد مع الله فلا تستوجب الشهادة
وانا اسأل كيف تضوع اسم القدوس مع عبد كثرت عليه الخطايا في جميع انواعها وهذا ما تقوله الاحاديث​*


> وإقام الصلاة........الصلوات الخمس المفروض ، في اليوم واللية


*المعروف ان الصلاة هي علاقة وليست فرض لان الله يحب البسر ولا يجبرهم على ان يبنوا علاقة معه​*


> وإيتاء الزكاة.......أداء حق في أموال


*وهذه قديمة جدا كل المعتقدات تعمل بها
ولم تاتوا بسى جديد​*


> وصوم رمضان......وهو شهر من أشهر السنة الهجرية يصومه المسلمون من طلوع الشمس إلى غروبها عن الطعام والشراب


*وهذا ايضا هو وثني اذهب وابحث عن تاريخ بكة​*


> وحج البيت لمن استطاع إليه سبيلا....


*وهذا ايضا حج وثني ومحمد ضمه للحاشية مع تقبيل النيزك الذي تقبلونه​*


----------



## استفانوس (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



> الإيمان بالله ....


*الايمان ان تعرف ماهي خطة الله من اجلك وليس كلاما متوارث​*


> وملائكته...


*وهذا ايضا ليس من عندكم هو معروفا مسيقا
حتى الاسماء عبرية
وانا مستغرب لماذا لم يغير اسماءهم​*


> وكتبه ..


*ياشيخ على مين انت بتضحك عجبي
فقط كلام​*


> ورسله...


*كيف تومنون برساه وانتم تكذبون كل مااتوا به​*


> واليوم الآخر....


*وهذا ايضا ليس بجديد فاليهود تومن به والمسيحية ايضا ​*


> والإيمان بالقدر خيره ..ان تؤمن بأن ما أصابك من خير فمن الله وما أصابك من شر فنسك هي لمسببة والله هو المقدر لهذا الشر


*وفي هذا الركن الاخير متناقض
تقول الشر من نفسك وبعدها تقول الله المقدر لهذا الشر
وهنا لنا السؤال التالي
هل اسم الشر ايضا من اسماء الله 
عجبي​*


----------



## فارس مرقص (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

هتجنننننننننننننننننننننننن ياهوة ازى الواحد اتصلب ومات ولة قبر وتقول انة حى ما سيدنا محمد مات ولها قبر هل هو حى الان مابينا اية التناقض دة ثم عايز اقول ان سيدنا عيسى حى مرفوع الى السماء بقدرة ربة والذى صلب يهوذا الخائن الذى خان المسيح ولكن مكروا مكرا واللة خير الماكرين  اقول  = اللة يفصل بينكم فيما كنتم تختلفون  . ثم بلاش  وقاحة على سيدنا محمد نحن نحترم المسيح ابن مريم علشان نحن نؤمن بية امال انتم مش عارف قلبكم حاقد على سيدكم لية انتم ما تسوى اى شىء                   سلااااااااااام


----------



## نبراس (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين اما بعد..
اللهم اهدنا بهدايتك واظهرنا على الحق والصراط المستقيم اللهم آمين آمين


> لم تاتي بشي جديد


طبعا فهو من عندالله...مرسل موسى ومرسل عيسى ومرسل محمد صلى الله عليهم أجمعين



> وهذا هو ايماننا وايضا لم تاتي بشي من عندكم


مرة تقول تؤمن بالله ومرة بيسوع ومرة بالابن وروح القدس
الله يعينك على التناقض العقائدي




> بدنا بالاخطاء
> ايه اسماء الحسنى يااخي
> ومازال الصراع على الاسماء مستمرا
> كل مرة لائحة جديدة
> وايه صفات تتحدث عنها


الأسماء الحسنى التي وردت في القرآن والسنة: وهي 99 اسما وتنقسم إلى قسمين اسماء قهر وقوة واسماء رحمة وعطف...اتركك الآن تدبر وفكر في كل اسم مب بس خلاص تقرا وتقول ايه دي التخاريف...فكر بعقلك واقرا من باب هل هذا صحيح؟؟ 
 الله    الرحمن   الرحيم   الملك   القدوس   السلام   المؤمن   المهيمن  العزيز  الجبار  المتكبر
 الخالق   البارئ   المصور   الغفار   القهار   الوهاب   الرزاق  الفتاح  العليم   القابض   الباسط
 الخافض   الرافع   المعز   المذل   السميع   البصير الحكم   العدل اللطيف   الخبير    الحليم
 العظيم   الغفور  الشكور   العلي  الكبير الحفيظ   المقيت   الحسيب   الجليل   الكريم
الرقيب  المجيب  الواسع  الحكيم  الودود  المجيد  الباعث الشهيد  الحق الوكيل القوي المتين الولي الحميد المحصى المبدىء المعيد المحيي المميت الحي القيوم  الواجد الماجد الواحد
 الصمد  القادر المقتدر  المقدم  المؤخر  الأول  الأخر الظاهر  الباطن الوالي  المتعالِ البر  التواب
 المنتقم العفو الرؤوف (مالك الملك)( ذو الجلال و الإكرام) المقسط  الجامع  الغني  المغنى
 المانع الضار النافع النور  الهادي البديع  الباقى  الوارث الرشيد الصبور



> ومن قال ان الله له زوجة الا الناس المغلوبين في عقولهم من ابليس وافكارهم في خزيهم [/QUOTE
> بعض الفرق الضالة..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## نبراس (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



> وهنا اصبحتكم مشركين
> لانه ان لم يضع اسم محمد مع الله فلا تستوجب الشهادة
> وانا اسأل كيف تضوع اسم القدوس مع عبد كثرت عليه الخطايا في جميع انواعها وهذا ما تقوله الاحاديث


اتق الله يا هذا....ومحمد بشر قبل أن يكون نبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكل ما تتحدث عنه موجود جوابه سواء كان في حديث آخر ام في آية..



> المعروف ان الصلاة هي علاقة وليست فرض لان الله يحب البسر ولا يجبرهم على ان يبنوا علاقة معه


يجب أن نفهم أن الإسلام دين سماوي أنزل بعد ان ضيع اليهود والنصارى دياناتهم
ومعلوم ان الله تبارك وتعالى خلق الإنس ليعبدونه وحده 
وهو يحدد ما هية العبادة ومتى اوقاتها
فبما أنك صرت مسلما وجبت عليك اشياء وإن لم تفعلها فما أديت حق دينك
وهي أركان الإسلام لا تنقص منها شيء
ومنها الصلاة 
وهي خمس لا فيها تعب ولا فيها شيء
اوقات معلومة نؤديها ونحن مرتاحون لا شيء يضرنا




> وهذه قديمة جدا كل المعتقدات تعمل بها
> ولم تاتوا بسى جديد


سبحان الله



> وهذا ايضا هو وثني اذهب وابحث عن تاريخ بكة


إن شاء الله


> وهذا ايضا حج وثني ومحمد ضمه للحاشية مع تقبيل النيزك الذي تقبلونه


يجب أن تعلم أن قريشا كانت على دين إبراهيم عليه السلام الحنيفية 
لكنه كان مشوشا جدا ويشوبه الكثير
فجاء الإسلام وصحح المفاهيم وعدلها وقومها بامر من الله عز وجل


----------



## نبراس (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



> الايمان ان تعرف ماهي خطة الله من اجلك وليس كلاما متوارث


خطة الله؟
اعتقد اني فاهم كلامك
يعني تقصد ما قدر الله لي في الدنيا
وهذا جزء من الإيمان كما بينا فيما سبق
الله  الملائكة  الكتب   الرسل  القيامة    القدر



> وهذا ايضا ليس من عندكم هو معروفا مسيقا
> حتى الاسماء عبرية
> وانا مستغرب لماذا لم يغير اسماءهم


هو من عندالله يا صاح
وهي ليست عبرية فهي أسماء ملائكة مخلوقة قبل الإنس يعني قبل أن توجد العبرية أصلا




> ياشيخ على مين انت بتضحك عجبي
> فقط كلام


لا أضحك على أحد
انا مؤمن بصحف إبراهيم عليه السلام
ومؤمن بأن التوراة انزلت على موسى عليه السلام
ومؤمن بأن الإنجيل أنزل على عيسى عليه السلام
ومؤمن بأن الزبور أنزل على داوود عليه السلام
ومؤمن بأن الفرقان أنزل على محمد عليه السلام
وكل مسلم يؤمن بذلك وإلا فهو غير مؤمن

ولكن لا أؤمن بأن الإنجيل والتوراة الذين عندكم هم نفسم الذي كانوا عن الأنبياء



> كيف تومنون برساه وانتم تكذبون كل مااتوا به


أعوذ بالله من هذا الكلام
يا صاح نحن نؤمن بجميع الأنبياء والرسل وبكل ما جاؤا صلوات ربي وسلامه عليهم



> وهذا ايضا ليس بجديد فاليهود تومن به والمسيحية ايضا


صحيح أعلم ذلك فهم رسالات سماوية
 ولم يكن الغرض من ردودي أن اعرض لكم الأشياء الجديدة:2:




> وفي هذا الركن الاخير متناقض
> تقول الشر من نفسك وبعدها تقول الله المقدر لهذا الشر
> وهنا لنا السؤال التالي
> هل اسم الشر ايضا من اسماء الله
> عجبي


وصلنا إلى النقطة الحساسة التي حتى كثير من المسلمين البس عليهم ذلك فبينهم شعرة دقيقة
اولا لتعلم ان الله هو الذي يقدر للإنسان حياته
فإن اصابته حسنة فمن الله
وإن أصابته سيئة فمن نفسه
وفوق ذلك الله هو الذي قدر ان يصيبه ذلك الشر بما قدم الإنسان من سوء

أتمنى إنك استوعبت الموضوع
وشكرا على حسن قراءتكم


----------



## المحروقى (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

ياعالم ياعاااااااااااااااقلين .....فى حد يبنى ردودو على شبهات وهمية حول النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وهذه الشبهات مردود عليها ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



واليكم هذه المقارنة العادلة 

والتى لا يستطيع انكارها عاقل 

وارجو عدم الحذف :08:


*حررت الصورة بواسطة My Rock*


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

*صديقي المحروقى *
*الصورة التي وضعتها تحتوي على نقاط عديدة نسبتها للمسيح تخالف الحقائق المعلنة في كلمة الله في الكتاب المقدس, فلا يحق لك ان تقول الغير بكذباتو كلام لا اساس له من الصحة*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## المحروقى (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



My Rock قال:


> *صديقي المحروقى *
> *الصورة التي وضعتها تحتوي على نقاط عديدة نسبتها للمسيح تخالف الحقائق المعلنة في كلمة الله في الكتاب المقدس, فلا يحق لك ان تقول الغير بكذباتو كلام لا اساس له من الصحة*
> 
> *سلام و نعمة*



ماهى النقاط التى نسبتها للمسيح وتخالف الحقائق ؟!!!


----------



## استفانوس (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



> هو من عندالله يا صاح
> وهي ليست عبرية فهي أسماء ملائكة مخلوقة قبل الإنس يعني قبل أن توجد العبرية أصلا


*هذا الكلام تصدقه انت ولمن بالدليل لا
اليس القران عربيا
فانتم خلطم الاسماء
مريم بنت عمران
يااخي بدك حدا تضحك عليه
اقرا التاريخ​*


> انا مؤمن بصحف إبراهيم عليه السلام
> ومؤمن بأن التوراة انزلت على موسى عليه السلام
> ومؤمن بأن الإنجيل أنزل على عيسى عليه السلام
> ومؤمن بأن الزبور أنزل على داوود عليه السلام
> ...


*الاتعلم ان الله يحافظ على كلمته وهذا ماقاله القران عن كتاب الله
انت تومن بالحكي فقط
اذهب واقرأ القران ياسيد​*


> ولم يكن الغرض من ردودي أن اعرض لكم الأشياء الجديدة


*تفضل وقدم الجديد الذي غير موجود في الكتاب المقدس​*


> وفوق ذلك الله هو الذي قدر ان يصيبه ذلك الشر بما قدم الإنسان من سوء


*خاطبني بالعقل
وضح التناقض هل الله يقدر على الانسان الشر ولاسقدر​*


----------



## My Rock (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



المحروقى قال:


> ماهى النقاط التى نسبتها للمسيح وتخالف الحقائق ؟!!!


 
هذا موضوع منفرد لا تشتت حوارنا هذا فيه
اذا تريد اطرحه في موضوع منفصل و سنرى بالدليل و البرهان مخالفة الحقائق


----------



## مسلمة واحب سيدنا عيسي (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

بسم الله الرحمن ارحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله , الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي جميع رسل وانبياء الله اجمعين
اخوتى الاعزاء مسلمين او مسيحين من فضلكم التحاور يكون باحترام لان احنا بنتكلم عن انبياء الله وهم بالطبع افضل منا جميعا والحمد لله قد علمنا رسولنا الكريم اننا يجب ان نحترم جميع انبياء الله ولا نتكلم عنهم بصورة سيئة ولا يكتمل ايمان احدنا الا بحب واحترام واجلال لجميع الانبياء ولا نفرق بين احد منهم و قد اوصانا رسولنا الكريم بحسن معاملة اهل الكتاب (يهود- مسيحين) ولا نسب اى من الرسل من سيدنا ادم الي سيدنا محمد ولا نذدري اى ديانة او معتقد حتى ولو كان غير سماوى (لكم دينكم ولي دينى) وحقيقة لا اعرف سبب لهذا النقاش الغير مجدى و المقارنة بين انبياء الله تعالى كل واحدمننا يجادل بالتى هي احسن كما وصانا الله تعالي وشكرا


----------



## امين حنا بطرس (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

*العب غيرها يا مسلم.

Christian Knight*


----------



## مسلمة واحب سيدنا عيسي (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

شكرا يا اخي عل احترامك لرسونا الكريم


----------



## مسلمة واحب سيدنا عيسي (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

شكرا يا اخي عل احترامك لرسونا الكريم


----------



## Christian Knight (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



فارس مرقص قال:


> هتجنننننننننننننننننننننننن ياهوة ازى الواحد اتصلب ومات ولة قبر وتقول انة حى ما سيدنا محمد مات ولها قبر هل هو حى الان مابينا اية التناقض دة ثم عايز اقول ان سيدنا عيسى حى مرفوع الى السماء بقدرة ربة والذى صلب يهوذا الخائن الذى خان المسيح ولكن مكروا مكرا واللة خير الماكرين  اقول  = اللة يفصل بينكم فيما كنتم تختلفون  . ثم بلاش  وقاحة على سيدنا محمد نحن نحترم المسيح ابن مريم علشان نحن نؤمن بية امال انتم مش عارف قلبكم حاقد على سيدكم لية انتم ما تسوى اى شىء                   سلااااااااااام



*يا مسلم المسيح حى لانه الله الذى لا يموت ولانه قام بجسده بعد الصلب فى اليوم الثالث وظل يظهر للرسل والتلاميذ مدة اربعين يوما وصعد بعدها الى السموات.
اما محمد فلم يقم من الموت ولا صعد الى السماء ولا دخل الفردوس اصلا وانما ذهب الى الجحيم وذلك مصير كل من يتبعه*


----------



## peace_86 (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

*وكأنك ياسيف تريد ان تقطع رقابنا بإسمك الدموي ..!!!!

أرجو ان تهدأ يا أخ العزيز ..*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

لو سمحت يا أخ peace_86 ياللي بتقول انك كنت مسلم وبقيت مسيحي تسمحلي اقولك انك كدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



night4knight قال:


> لو سمحت يا أخ peace_86 ياللي بتقول انك كنت مسلم وبقيت مسيحي تسمحلي اقولك انك كدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب



*لحد امتى هفضل احذرك من التهجم على الاعضاء يا مسلم؟؟
الم يعلمك دينك الادب؟؟*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

اعتقد ان ديني علمني الادب اكثر مماعلمك دينك بكثير وامرني بالتوسط والعدل والمساواة وعدم الكذب او التحيز 











أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمد عبده ورسوله


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

اه نسيت اشكرك على انك وصفتني بالمسلم فهذا شرف لا يضاهيه اي شرف في العالم بأكمله


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

*اذا كان الادب فى الاسلام هو التهجم على الناس وتكذيبهم بدون دليل فالاسلام لا يعرف الادب اذا*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

الحمد له على اني مسلم  و لست كاذب او مزيف ومزور لردود الناس او مدعي للحرية والمساواة وانا لا اطبقها 



اللهم اني رضيت بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا و بمحمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) نبيا ورسولا


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

اريد ان اسألك سؤالا كيف يكون المخلوق هو الإله وهو الخالق وهو لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفع 




















(قل هو الله أحد * اله الصمد * لم يلد ولم يولد* ولم يكن له كفوا أحد )


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



night4knight قال:


> اريد ان اسألك سؤالا كيف يكون المخلوق هو الإله وهو الخالق وهو لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفع



*من المستحيل طبعا ان يصبح المخلوق الها, لكن ما ليس مستحيل ان يتجسد الله فى صورة انسان لانه قادر على كل شىء*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

و لماذا يتجسد الله في صورة مخلوق وكيف تقوم المخلوقات بصلب الإله الذي خلقها ؟


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



night4knight قال:


> و لماذا يتجسد الله في صورة مخلوق وكيف تقوم المخلوقات بصلب الإله الذي خلقها ؟



*الله تجسد فى صورة مخلوق لكى يفدينا ويعلن لنا ذاته ولهذا السبب ايضا سمح للرومان واليهود بأن يصلبونه اى لانه تجسد لهذا الغرض "الفداء على الصليب".*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

و لماذا يفديكم الإله مالحكمة من ذلك ؟


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



night4knight قال:


> و لماذا يفديكم الإله مالحكمة من ذلك ؟



*
الحكمة انه لولا الفداء لكان مصير البشرية كلها جهنم.
*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

و لماذا يكون مصير البشرية جهنم اليس هذا الذي فداكم هو الخالق الذي يستطيع ادخالكم الجنة الم يكن من الاسهل له ان يبعث لكم رسولا او يهديكم جميعا  و لماذا نزل الله الى الارض في هذا الوقت ولماذا لم ينزل من قبل ؟


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



night4knight قال:


> و لماذا يكون مصير البشرية جهنم اليس هذا الذي فداكم هو الخالق الذي يستطيع ادخالكم الجنة الم يكن من الاسهل له ان يبعث لكم رسولا او يهديكم جميعا  و لماذا نزل الله الى الارض في هذا الوقت ولماذا لم ينزل من قبل ؟



*الايمان شرط من شروط الغفران لكنه لا يغنى عن الكفارة التى قدمها المسيح عنا على الصليب.

فنحن نؤمن ان الغفران له ثلاث شروط لا يغنى احدها عن الاخر وهى الكفارة والايمان والتوبة.

الكفارة دفعها المسيح عنا على الصليب اما الايمان والتوبة فهما على الانسان.

اما بالنسبة للانبياء فمهمتهم هى توصيل كلام الله للبشر وتدوين الوحى الالهى والتمهيد لتجسد الله لكنهم لا يستطيعون ان يقوموا بفدائنا ولا حتى بفداء انفسهم لانهم بشر مثلنا. فالفادى هو الله فقط.

وبالفعل الله كان يقدر ان يدخلنا كلنا الجنة ويقدر ان يمنعنا من ان نخطىء لكن ذلك مخالف لعدالته التى تقتضى ان يوجد الانسان على الارض لاختبار استحقاقه للملكوت, فالله لا يتصرف بحسب قدرته فقط وانما بحسب ما يتفق مع عدالته ومحبته وحكمته.

اما عن زمن التجسد فقد اختار الله هذا الزمن لعدة اسباب روحية وسياسية واجتماعية اهمها ان البشرية كانت مستعدة فى ذلك الوقت لاستقبال المسيحية والايمان بها ولذا انتشرت المسيحية سريعا جدا فى بضعة قرون.*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

طيب لما هو الله وكان عايز يدخلكم الجنة كان بدل مايتصلب اعتبر انكم دفعتم الكفارة او كان بعت رسول ليكم يخبركم بالكفارة المطلوبة لتدفعوها والا فان هذا لايعتبر اله فهو لايستطيع ان ينفذ مايريد الا بفعل اشياء محددة وكأنه عند قانون او روتين لازم يتبعه ولكن الله من صفاته انه يقول للشيء كن فيكون فهو الله خالق كل شيء


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



night4knight قال:


> طيب لما هو الله وكان عايز يدخلكم الجنة كان بدل مايتصلب اعتبر انكم دفعتم الكفارة او كان بعت رسول ليكم يخبركم بالكفارة المطلوبة لتدفعوها والا فان هذا لايعتبر اله فهو لايستطيع ان ينفذ مايريد الا بفعل اشياء محددة وكأنه عند قانون او روتين لازم يتبعه ولكن الله من صفاته انه يقول للشيء كن فيكون فهو الله خالق كل شيء



*الكفارة المطلوبة هى الموت وده معناه انه لو كل واحد تحمل كفارة خطاياه فسيموت ويذهب لجهنم يعنى كل البشر هيذهبوا لجهنم ولذا تجسد الله وحمل عنا الكفارة على الصليب.

اما بالنسبة لقولك ان الله يقل للشىء كن فيكون فقد رديت عليه سابقا وقلتلك ان الله يتصرف اولا بحسب ما يتفق مع عدالته وحكمته ومحبته وليس بحسب قدرته فقط والا فانا اسالك لماذا نحن لسنا فى الجنة الان؟ الا يريد الله لجميع البشر ان يكونوا فى الملكوت او الجنة بحسب اعتقادك؟؟*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

بالطبع ولكن كان من الممكن ان يطلب منكم الله التضحية بالكفار منكم او ان تفعلوا شيء يكون كالكفارة فان الذنوب مهما كانت فانها لها كفارة لان الله يحب عبيده مهما فعلوا


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

*الكفارة التى وضعها الله هى الموت ومثلما ان الله كامل فى محبته فهو كامل فى عدله ايضا ولذا تجسد وفدانا بنفسه, فعن طريق الفداء اندفعت الكفارة وبالتالى تحققت العدالة الالهية وفى نفس الوقت الله هو من فدانا بنفسه وبالتالى فقد تحققت المحبة الالهية.*


----------



## night4knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

انت مقتنع باللي بتقوله ده فعلا عالعموم اللهم لك الحمد على نعمتي الاسلام والعقل


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



night4knight قال:


> انت مقتنع باللي بتقوله ده فعلا عالعموم اللهم لك الحمد على نعمتي الاسلام والعقل



*هو ده ردك؟*


----------



## peace_86 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

إلى الأخ الذي لقبني بالكذاب ...

يقول الشاعر :
وكل إناء بما فيه ينضح ....... وشكراً


----------



## night4knight (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

انا اسف لنعتي لك بذلك ولكن ارجو الا تستخدم كلام شعرائنا المسلمين في الرد


----------



## مينامور ميلاد (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

لا أجد كلما وافيا يفضى بحق كل ماتقدم من موضوع لكن أثبت ان كل فقرة من مقال مرينا لها رد فى دين الله عز وجل ولكن اذا تحدثنا عن موضوع معين مثلا  أن محمد من البشر طبعاً لابد ان يكون من البشر لكى يعى طاقتهم ويفهم أسلوبهم ويتعايش معهم ....واعتقد أن المسيح أيضا كان بشراً وكان يمشى على الارض ويرعى الاغنام ولا أقول هذا أستهذاْ به حاش لله فنحن نعتقد ان المسيح نبى من عند الله أرسله الله ولكل نبى قدر وقدره انه من أولى العزم من الرسل


----------



## peace_86 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



> انا اسف لنعتي لك بذلك



كلنا خطاؤون


----------



## alkobtan (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



> ولكن عيسى حتى فى القرآن " رفعه الله " كما ورد فى سورة آل عمران 55 "إذ قال الله يا عيسى إني متوفيك و رافعك إلي " و بالتالى هو لم يمت




إذا كان كذلك .. وأنتم تعتقدون أنه حي .. 


فلماذا تعبدون الصليب.. ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## Christian Knight (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



alkobtan قال:


> إذا كان كذلك .. وأنتم تعتقدون أنه حي ..
> 
> 
> فلماذا تعبدون الصليب.. ؟؟؟!!!



*من الذى استخف بعقلك وقال لك اننا نعبد الصليب؟؟
لا تترك احدا يستخف بعقلك مرة اخرى فنحن لا نعبد سوى الله الواحد الذى خلق كل شىء وتجسد لاجلنا وفدانا*


----------



## شمس القرضاوى (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى :
 طيب ممكن تشرحلى موضوع التجسيم وما الذى يجبر الة على التجسيم بل وان يسب ويشتم ويضرب  ويهان ويقدر علية خلقة ويستطيعوا ان يهينوة 
 شمس


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و*



شمس القرضاوى قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى :
> طيب ممكن تشرحلى موضوع التجسيم وما الذى يجبر الة على التجسيم بل وان يسب ويشتم ويضرب ويهان ويقدر علية خلقة ويستطيعوا ان يهينوة
> شمس


 
اولا اسمه تجسد و ليس تجسم, فالله في تجسده لم يتحول او يتجسم
اضافة, ما علاقة سؤالك بالموضوع؟ الموضوع يتكلم على الفرق بين المسيح و محمد, فلماذا الحروج عن جوهر الموضوع؟
تفضلي افتحي موضوع منفصل بسؤالك و انا سأرد عليكي
سلام و نعمة


----------



## اسد الرسول (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



ميرنا قال:


> محمد نبى الاسلام السيد المسيح
> 
> أما محمد فهو ميت وأتباعه ميتون
> "إنك ميت وأنهم ميّتون"
> ...



طيب جميل اوى
انتم تقولون ان يسوع هو الله ان كان هو الله حقا فهل الله يزنى او يسرق اويقتل او يجن اويتوه او او اوا واواو او اوا الخ انا عندى ادله على كل زالك اوك انا هاجيبها لكم اهوه انتظروا انا قادم


----------



## aj aj (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : اولا انا احمد وانا عضو مسلم فى المنتدى الجميل ده بس انا عايز منكو رجاء لو سمحتو احنا عايزين كل حاجه تبقى بالادله والبراهين مش بالكلام وخلاص والشتيمه يعنى احنا كده كده فى بلد واحده واخوات وانا مصمم على الكلمه دى مهما حصل والله ياجماعه انا بحب المسيحيين زى المسلمين والله مفيش اى فرق وعشان مكترش فى الكلام انا بس عندى رد للاخت (ميرنا )   نبتدى الرد 

       اولا فى النقطه الاولى : قوله تعالى (( إنك ميت وإنهم ميتون)) هذا الموت لكل البشر فمن منا ينكر هذه الحقيقه ويبدو واضحا جدا أن هذه هى الحقيقه الوحيده فى حياتنا البشريه :: فنحن لسنا ملائكه مخلدين لايموتون ::: أما من ناحية أن اليسوع حى قال سبحانه وتعالى (( ياعيسى إنى متوفيك ورافعك إلى )) أريد أن أقول لكى راجعى قاموس اللغه العربيه وشوفى معنى الوفاه ايه ؟؟  الوفاه غير الموت   : الوفاه هى : الموت الصغير او القصير مثل النوم . اما الموت فهو : الموت لالابد الى ان تحين الساعه بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالى فيسوع إذن متوفى إذن فهو ليس حى ايضا ورفعه الله اليه إلى ان يحين مايريده الله منه . ثم كيف تستدلين بايات من القران الكريم .. والسنه ايضا وانتى لاتؤمنين بها ومع ذلك تأخذينها كأدله فى غالب الامور لالاثبات كيف؟  أما من ناحية أختار من ؟ فأختار الحى طبعا   وهو الحى القيوم الواحد الصمد 

اما النقطه الثانيه ::::عن ان ((محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم )) حث أتباعه على استعمال السيف : امرنا الله سبحانه وتعالى بالقتال فى وجه العدو وليس القتال بالاعتداء وإنما فى حالة الدفاع ن النفس والاهل والارض وكل هذه الاشياء ** قال تعالى (( ياأيها النبى حرض المؤمنين على القتال إن يكن منكم عشرون صابرون يغلبوا مائتين وإن يكن منكم مائه يغلبوا ألفا من الذين كفروا بأنهم قوم لايفقهون ))** صدق الله العظيم           المعنى ::: القتال هنا بمعنى الجهاد اى الجهاد فى الحرب اى على المعتدى يعنى بالعربى دفاااااااااااااااع عن النفس . والايه واضحه ومعناها لو كنتم ايها المجاهدون عشرون صابرون هتغلبوا ال200 لانكم اصحاب حق لانكم انتم المعتدى عليكم ودائما صاحب الحق هو الاقوى   لاأعتقد ان احدا يختلف على هذا . ثم قال سبحانه وتعالى **فى ايه فى سورة البقره الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص ((( فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدو عليه بمثل ماعتدى عليكم واتقوا الله واعلموا ان الله مع المتقين )))فهنا يأمرنا الله عزوجل بالدفاع عن أنفسنا لابالقتال ...    الاسلام ليس دين همجى ومايحدث الان ليس فيه من الاسلام من شىء حتى انه قد امرنا الله سبحانه وتعالى بالمثل فقط حيث قال فى نفس الايه *** اتقوا الله *** المعنى :: اى اتقونى ولا تزيدو على هذا العدوان . وفى حادثه شهيره للرسول*** صلى الله عليه وسلم *** عندما فتح مكه وكان هناك اسرى ممن طردوه من مكه فقال لهم محمد **صلى الله عليه وسلم ماذا تظنون انى فاعل بكم؟ قالوا اخ كريم وابن اخ كريم :: قال اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء .  اين إذن القتال والدم كما تعتقدين؟  انا لاأقول على يسوع انه قاتل اعوذ بالله لا طبعا ولا اقول انه يمسك سيفا كما تظنون دائما فى نبينا !! فكما محمد ** صلى الله عليه وسلم نبينا فأيضا المسيح سلام الله عليه (( اليسوع )) أيضا نبينا لأن الله **سبحانه وتعالى قد أمرنا أن لانفرق بين احد من رسله قال تعالى ((((    امن الرسول بما أنزل اليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل امن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لانفرق بين احد من رسله وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير )))) أعتقد أن الايه واضحه ولا تحتاج للمعنى . الايه رقم (482) سورة البقره 

النقطه الثالثه :: محمد نادى بالانتقام:: كيف ينادى بالانتقام وهو الذى جاء رحمة للعالمين كما يقول الله عزوجل (((( ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لاانفضوا من حولك ))))  هنا كلمة **لو** او حرف ** لو ** لنفى الغلظه فيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ..  المعنى انه حينما كنت يامحمد رقيق القلب كانوا من حولك يحبونك ويطيعونك أما لوكنت فظا غليظ القلب فيك صفة (((( الانتقام ))) لاابتعدوا عنك وعصوك عن كل ماتأمر به 

أما عن أنه لايغفر   فكيف إذا عفا عن من طردوه من بيته وأهله وعذبوا اتباعه واصحابه   ثم قال بعد ان كانوا فى الاسر عند ( إذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء ؟  إزاى ؟ وكان الانتقام سهل جدا ولا أحد سيحاسبه وبدلا من القتل كان من الممكن أن يأخذ املاكهم وكل شىء يملكونه ولكن ( بغفرانه ورحمته ) عفا عنهم وتركهم فى اراضيهم يأكلون منها ويشربون  ., ليعيشوا فى سلام كما يامرنا الاسلام قال تعالى (((( وإن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها )))) 

 النقطه الرابعه :: محمد كان خاطئا :: انتى استدليتى بقوله تعالى ((( واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات ))) قوله تعالى (( استغفر )) فيه خطاب لكل المسلمين وبما ان القران منزل على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو القدوه الحسنه لهؤلاء المسلمين فكان لابد ان تاتى الصيغه بهذا     ولكن الحقيقه ان الكلام ماهو الا اشاره الى للمسلمين ان يستغفروا ربهم من ذنوبهم ولاخوانهم المسلمين واخواتهم وليس الكلام موجه الى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ..    وهنروح بعيد ليه ؟؟ الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يستغفر فى اليوم مائة مره هل هذا يدل على انه مخطىء (لا طبعا ) لانه ليس هناك نبى من عند الله يخطىء فهم كلهم معصومون عن الخطأـ   فكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يستغفر مائة مره فسأله الصحابه لماذا تستغفر ؟؟ فأنت نبى معصوم وقد غفر الله لك ماتقدم وما تأخر على اساس انه من المفترض ان يخطىء ولكنه نبى معصوم . فرد عليهم قائلا أفلا أكون عبدا شكورا؟   
 اما بالنسبه للحديث ::: معنى**(( اللهم باعد بينى وبين خطاياى كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب الى اخر الحديث ))**    المعنى انه صلى الله عليه وسلم يتمنى او يطلب من الله عز وجل ان يستمر هذا التباعد وايضا فيه رساله الينا ان ندعوا بمثل هذا هذا الدعاء فهو نبينا ومعلمنا وليس معناها انه يخطىء فيدعوا الله ان يمحوا خطاياه ؟؟؟؟ اذا كان هذا صحيحا كيف يكون نبيا من عند الله وجاء بهذا القران الكريم الكريم الذى يتحدى الناس جميعا ان ياتوا بايه منه الى الان والى ان تقوم الساعه .. 

النقطه الخامسه :: نخسه الشيطان:: اولا هذا الحديث ليس فيه اى دلاله على ان محمد صل الله عليه وسلم قد نخسه الشيطان فالحديث يقول مامن مولود يولد الا نخسه الشيطان فيستهل صارخا من نخسة الشيطان الا ابن مريم وامه )).,  
 المعنى انه ليس هناك من مولود الا وقد نخسه الا ابن مريم وامه  ده واضح لاشك فى هذا اما الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان هو المتكلم والمتكلم لايتكلم عن نفسه الا ان كان متكبرا فيقول انا وحاش لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ان يقول انا علامة الكبر والرياء فهو قال الا ابن مريم وامه ولم يرد ان يقول وانا            انه نبى الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من تواضعه لم يقل هذا ولا اعتقد ان اى نبى قد نخسه الشيطان    وهذا الحديث ضعيف بس حتى لو ضعيف فى دلالات برده على ان الكلام ده مش مظبوط . وياريت متزعلوش من ردى ده .  

النقطه السادسه :: عن ان كلام القران ومحمد قد تبدل ::  الايه تقول (( واذا بدلنا اية مكان ايه )) هنا تسمى الناسخ والمنسوخ وليس تبديلا لان التبديل معناه**:: حذف شىء واقامة شىء اخر مكانه , اما النسخ فهو نسخ الحكم فقط وليس الاي وهناك نماذج كثيره فى القران الكريم تدل على النسخ وليس التبديل . فالقران ليس محرفا .. مثال:: تغيير القبله ::::  الايه رقم(141)الى (143)البقره   ((( سيقول السفهاء من الناس  ماولاهم عن قبلتهم التى كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق والمغرب يهدى من يشاء الى صراط مستقيمo وكذلك جعلناكم امة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا (( وما جعلت القبلة التى كنت عليها الا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وان كانت لكبيرة الا على لذين هدى الله وما كان الله ليضيع ايمانكم ان الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم)))

 المعنى هذه الايه فيها دلاله على انه عندما تم تغيير القبله من المسجد الحرام الى المسجد الاقصى كان هناك اناس ذات نفوس ضعيفه فاهتز ايمانهم فقالوا :لماذا يغيروا قبلتهم؟  وماذا فى الصلوات الفائته ؟؟ وهكذا فرد عليهم سبحانه وتعالى بأنه له الشرق والغرب ويهدى من يشاء بإذنه              الايه الثانيه من جملة (( وما جعلنا القبلة التى كنت عليها الا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وان كانت لكبيرة الا على الذين هدى الله وما كان الله ليضيع ايمانكم ان الله بالناس لرؤوف رحيم))

المعنى :: انه يامحمد نحن لم نغير القبله بدون داع وانما نغيرها لنعلم من هو الثابت على دينك ومن هو صاحب النفس الضعيفه وان هذا التغيير غريب وكبير عليهم ان يفهموه وان الطاعه لله تكون مسلمة له سبحانه وتعالى من غير ان يشككوا فى شىء . ثم جاء قوم وسالوا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .. عندما كنا نصلى تجاه المسجد الحرام هل ثوابنا قد ضاع منا؟ فرد عليهم سبحانه وتعالى قائلا (( وما كان الله ليضيع ايمانكم الى اخر الايه )). ويعنى ان الله حافظ لكم ثوابكم ولن ينقص منه شيئا بل سيزيد بثباتكم على ايمانكم وعقيدتكم القويه 

اما الايه (144) سورة البقره (( قد نرى تقلب وجهك فى السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ماكنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره الى اخر الايه )))   
 هذه الايه ليست مبدله كما تقولين وانما هى ناسخه لحكم توجه القبله الى المسجد الاقصى والسبب ان سبحانه وتعالى راى سيدنا محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم متأثرا بعض الشىء من تحويل القبله من المسجد الحرام الذى يحبه لانه بيت الله الى المسجد الاقصى ولكنه لايعترض ايضا ولكن الله عالم بذات الصدور فانزل هذه الايه   فى ناسخه لحكم الصلاه ناحية المسجد الاقصى وانما الايه التى تقول توجهوا الى المسجد الاقصى موجوده فى القران ولم تحذف ولم تبدل  ... لاتبديل فى القران.. الحمد لله . 

:: اما عن مجالسة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم :: فالايه التى استدليتى بها هى نفس الرد على عدم مجالسة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للشيطان   فهؤلاء مجموعه من الجن .... والجن مثلنا منهم المسلمون ومنهم غير المسلمون ( المسيحيون) ومنهم الطيب والشرير  واذا اردتم ادله معنديش مانع بس ده مش مجالنا    اما عن حكاية هذه القصه فهؤلاء كانوا مجموعه من الجن مارين فسمعوا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يتلوا القران   كلاما عذبا ورقيقا وجميلا فاستوقفهم هذا الكلام ثم بعد ان سمعوه واعجبوا به والا ماأنصتوا اليه ثم ذهبوا الى قومهم ينذرونهم اى يخبرونهم بهذا الكلام 
الكلام هو فى الايه اللى بعديها علطول مش عارف انتى مكتبتيهاش ليه ؟ عموما  هذه الايه ((( قالوا ياقومنا إنا سمعنا كتابا انزل من بعد موسى مصدقا لما بين يديه يهدى الى الحق والى صراط مستقيم  Oياقوم اجيبوا داعى الله وامنوا به يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ويجركم من عذاب اليم ))وايضا فى سورة الجن :: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :قل اوحى الى انه استمع نفر من الجن فقالوا انا سمعنا قرانا عجبا Oيهدى الى الرشد فئامنا به ولن نشرك بربنا احدا ))  وده دليل كمان ان النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مبعوث لكل الناس وحتى الجن 

اما عن سورة الفلق وان الرسول يحسد :: ده شىء مؤكد الرسول بشر  بشر بشر زينا بالظبط ومن الممكن ان يحسد وقد حسد فعلا لولا عناية الله سبحانه وتعالى به وكانت حادثة الحسد لم تكن مقدره بلا داع وانما تنبيه الى انه يجب ان نحمى انفسنا من الحسد والحقد لانه موجود بين البشر فكانت هذه الكلمات الربانيه قوله تعالى((قل اعوذ برب الفلق  :: من شر ماخلق :: ومن شر غاسق اذا وقب :: ومن شر النفاثات فى العقد :: ومن شر حاسد إذا حسد :: ))  صدق الله العظيم 

اما عن تحويل وجهه لالاعمى وكان هو عبد الله بن كتامه فليس الكلام موجه له صلى الله عليه وسلم وهل ينزل الله سبحانه وتعالى كل هذا اللوم والتوبيخ على نبيه ؟؟ على اى نبى؟   طبعا لايعقل  الذى عبس وتولى كان صحابى جاءه عبد الله بن كتامه يساله حاجه فعبس فى وجهه يعنى بالمصرى ( كشر فى وشه ) فنزلت هذه الصوره للعتاب واللوم 

اما عن ان محمد نادى بتعدد الزوجات ::: اولا ليس محمدا هو من نادى بتعدد الزوجات انما هذه شريعة من الله سبحانه وتعالى هذه لحمة من عنده عزوجل فقد اباح الحق سبحانه وتعالى تعدد الزوجات بشروط وليست مطلقه هك1ذا   فالمرأه من حقها الشرعى ان تكتب فى عقد زواجها  (( ان لايتزوج من اخرى )) فهذا حقها الشرعى وايضا يكون مكروه شرعا على الرجل ان يتزوج على امراته وهى ليست مريضه اقصد ((لاتنجب))  فاذا كانت تنجب فليس له عذر ان يتزوج من اخرى :: وليس فقط الانجاب   انتوا فاهمين قصدى بقى "" وكمان عشان ميقعش فى الرذيله صح ولا ايه ؟ يعنى فى رجاله متنفعهمش واحده بس انا اسف طبعا جدا انا مكنتش عايز اكتب الكلام ده بس الكلام بيفرض نفسه انا اسف كمان مره  كل اللى اقصده ان هيبقى ادامه حاجه حلال بدل مايقع غصب عنه فى الحرام او حتى لو موقعش مش هيبقى عايش مبسوط .. عموما الشباب فاهمين قصدى كويس نخلص بقى من الموضوع وندخل ع النقطه اللى بعديها 

: نقطة : ان محمد يدعوا لقتل الناس :: طب انا هقول ايه يعنى فى دى ؟ ياجماعه احنا بنتكلم على نبى من عند الله وامرنا انى احنا نحترم كل الانبياء يعنى ايه ؟ مش فاهم انا الحته دى ؟ يعنى يبقى نبى وقاتل ازاى او بيدعوا للقتل طبعا كلام ميدخلش الدماغ خالص بس عموما هنرد برده بالعقل .. انا قلت قبل كده ان هذا للجهاد وليس للقتال ده دفاع عن ارضك فاكرين حرب 73  زى الحرب دى بالظبط اكتر من كده الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ماأمرناش بأكتر من كده   وبيقولنا كمان متعتدوش على حد لما يدخلوا ويعتدوا عليكم قاتلوهم واخرجوهم من حيث اخرجوكم  ::  الكلام ده فى اى حاجه غلط؟؟؟ ماأعتقدش 

النقطه اللى بعد كده : ان محمد بشر ::  طب ده كلام ياميرنا ؟؟ محنا عمالين نقول من الصبح ان محمد بشر صلى الله عليه وسلم : وبعدين انتى جايبه ايه هو بنفسه اللى قايلها   (انما نا بشر مثلكم ) مهو لو كان ملاك يبقى مش نبى او لو مكانش بشر وعمل اى حاجه غريبه هنقول ايه ؟؟ هنقول ياسلام !! مهو مش بشر وايه يعنى ؟؟   وبعدين هو بقى عيب انه بشر ولا ايه مش عارف ؟؟ وكل الانبياء بشر كلهم ايه المشكله فى كده يعنى باستثناء يسوع   على عقيدتكوا طبعا عشان محدش يزعل بس .  انا عايز اقول    ايوه محمد بشر زينا زيه بالظبط اه الكلام ده صحيح وايه العيب فى كده ؟ بس . 

نقطة انه لايعرف مافى القلوب :: طبعا بلا شك لايعرف لانه بشر مثلنا مثله ( يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها قل إنما علمها عند ربي لا يجليها لوقتها إلا هو ثقلت في السموات والأرض لا تأتيكم إلا بغتة يسألونك كأنك حفي عنها قل إنما علمها عند الله ) وده دليل على انه لايعلم الغيب ولا مافى القلوب ايضا لانه بشر  وما العيب فى انه لايعلم مافى القلوب ؟؟

نقطة الاجبار على قبول الرساله :: النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لايجبر احدا على قبول الرساله لانها لو كانت بالاجبار لذهب هذا الدين بعد موت النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم لانه هو القائد الجابر كما تسمينه  لاأعلم من اين تأتين بهذا الكلام ؟ انا اسف  لكن مضطر ارد واكيد كله هيرد مسلمين ومسيحيين . المهم مننساش ان احنا اخوااااااااااااات  ياريت مننساش والحوار يكون كويس ومحترم ..   والكلام المعقول يكسب***   ((حكمى عقلك وليس اصرارك ))*** 

محمد لايعلم الا الاخذ ؟؟ اخذ ايه يعنى بالظبط؟؟   اولا شوفى الايه بتقول ايه  ((** خذ من أموالهم صدقه تطهرهم وتزكيهم بها ))**  والله كلام يريح القلب   فين بقى الاخذ ده ؟؟ هو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بياخد الصدقات فى بيته ؟؟ دى للفقراء والمساكين  الرسول بتاعنا بيأمرنا ان احنا مننساش اخونا الفقير وعلى فكره محددش مسلم او مسيحى   الايه بتقول خذ من اموالهم صدقه تطهرهم وتزكيهم بها . مقالش بقى ادى لاخوك المسلم بس لا محددش العطاء يكون للفقير . مادينه ؟؟ لاأعلم .   ولو الزكاه بتطبق صح ؟؟ مفيش اى حد هيبقى فقير فى البلد دى ولو بنتصدق ع الرجل المسكين اللى جارنا او اللى فى الشارع اللى ورانا اللى احيانا فى ناس بتنام جعانه والله العظيم لو طبقنا الزكاة والصدقات صح مش هيبقى فى حد فقير 
  ..   عموما هو ده معنى التطهير وتزكية النفس .. 



                    شكرا لكل من قرأ الرد ده وانا اسف لو كنت قلت كلام بايخ ورخم بس انا مقلتش حاجه الا الكلام اللى فارض نفسه عليا عموما نا اسف كمان مره لو كنت قلت كلام هيزعل حد    (( اخوكم المسلم اللى بيحب اخوه المسيحى والمسلم زى بعض بالظبط ..         شكرا ..


----------



## John-Elmasry (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

انا مش عارف بس انتوا بتقارنوا مين بمين. واحد جاب الخراب والغش والكدب والنكاح الشرعي وكثرة السكان والتخلف والحلفان الكدب وي وي وي بالسيد المسيح الي قال عنه القران ان ملتمسشي من الشيطان. انا مش عارف انتوا يا مسلمون بتدافعوا عن رسولكم ولا هوا الي يدافع عنكم؟ احنا مش محتاجين حاجة علشان ندافع عن السيد المسيح كل الكتب بتشهد ليه وبكرامته وبسماحته وبإلوهيته وانتوا بقي بتدافعوا عنه ليه؟ علي الاقل معندناش رضاعة كبير وبول بعيد. طب عارفين ابي هريرة قال حديث هقوله والكل عارف كمالته وكفاية من الراجل الي كان معاه وبتستشهدوا بيه. قال تقريبا, احمد الله علي ثلاث, ضردسا طحونا ومعدية هاضمتا و...........منفوخا الله يخرب بيتكم ابقي اسألوا يا مسلمين الكلمة الي ناقصة ايه. وانا عارف ومتأكد انكم هتاخدوها بشكل عادي ولا حرج علي المسلمين. فيه اكتر من كدة جاتكم خيبة في تفكيركم سلام


----------



## aj aj (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

اولا : انا بشكرك على ذوقك وردك الموضوعى ده وانا قلت قبل كده فى تعريفى بنفسى   اخوكم المسلم اللى بيحب اخوه امسيحى   والله انا كده فعلا وارجوكم ياجماعه مش عايزين شتايم  انت عمال تقول جتكم خيبه والكلام دوت ليه يعنى بتقول كده مع انك مردتش ولا على كلمه من اللى انا قلتهم عموما    من كل قلبى بجد انا مسامحك    والله بجد انا مسامحك   .. ندخل بقى فى الموضوع   كون ان القران كرم السيد المسيح فعلا مفيش تكريم حصل للسيد المسيح رضوان الله عليه الا فى القران  اقصد يعنى اللى اداله حقه كويس   وده بشهادتك انت كمان مش احنا المسلمين   :: ثانيا ان الرسول جاب الخراب والدمار والكلام ده   انا عايزك بس تقولى ياجون يامصرى  هو فين الخراب ده ؟؟ الخراب على فكره مش جى من الاسلام  ده جى من المتطرفين الجهله اللى مش عارفين الاسلام اصلا او فاهمينه غلط اذا كنت تقصد بن لادن او غيره ياجون دول لابسين زى الاسلام وبيتكلموا بيه وخلاص وهما اساس مش فاهمين    وبعدين لو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مدمر ومخرب زى مانت بتقول مكانش عفا عن الاسرى اللى كانوا بيخلوا العيال يحدفوه بالطوب فى رجايه لحد ماجابت دم وكانوا بيخلوه يصلى ويحطوا على راسه امعاء الحيوانات وفى الاخر لما بقوا اسرى قالهم (( ماذا تظنون انى فاعل بكم؟؟ ))  قالوا  اخ كريم وابن اخ كريم ؟؟  قال اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء ...  هما ليه قالولوا كده ؟؟ لان هما عارفينه    انت عارف ان اليهود اللى كانوا بيعادوه كانوا بيدوله اماناتهم يعنى مثلا لو حد فيهم من اليهود يعنى مسافر  او اى ظرف من الظروف كان بيروح يودى الحاجات بتاعته عند النبى ((صلى الله عليه وسلم )) لانهم عارفين ان هو امين   الصادق الامين ..  ولما النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج من مكه عشان يروح المدينه هو وابو بكر رضى الله عنه   كانت وصيته الوحيده لعلى بن ابى طالب (رضى الله عنه) ان هو يسلم الامانات لاهلها  واهلها كانوا اليهود اللى هما اساسا مخرجينه ..  فين بقى الخراب والدمار   هو ده عقل او دماغ واحد مدمر او مخرب ؟؟  انا هسيبك انت تجاوب على نفسك ..   الحاجه التانيه هو كداب فى ايه ؟؟ بس كده انا مش هقول اكتر من كده   انا بقى عايزك ترد على السؤال ده وانا اجاوبك بس ارجوك رد عليا من غير ماتشتمنى وانا هجاوبك بكل احترام وموضوعيه وعلى فكره مهما انت عملت انا عمرى ماهشتم ولا هوبخ حتى زى مابعض الناس بيعملوا لان المنتدى ده فعلا محترم    اما بقى حكاية النكاح الشرعى   اولا   كلمة نكاح يعنى جواز ياجون مش زنا زى مانت فاهم وبعدين انت قلت نكاح شرعى   يعنى زواج شرعى   هو ده فيه اى عيب ولا حاجه ؟؟  انا بقولك اه عندنا جواز شرعى اه ايه المشكله فى كده يعنى ؟  وبعدين الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم ماتجوزش الا مره واحده عشان رغبته كراجل لان كل راجل لازم يتجوز والا ميبقاش ...  صح ولا ايه ياجون ؟؟  اما الجوازات الباقيه فكانت وحى من الله تعالى   عشان تشريعات معينه وامور دينيه .. لو عايزها كلمنى على ايميلى وانا اجاوبك على كل حاجه         الحاجه اللى بعد كده ان احنا مبندافعش عن الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم )) احنا بس بنوضح اللى الناس مش فاهماه واللبس اللى حاصل بس مش اكتر   لان مش احنا اللى هندافع عنه ثانيا برده فى الاسلام مفيش مقارنه بين نبى ونبى اخر حتى فى الرد اللى فات بتاعى كنت برد بس على الكلام وخلاص ومش بقارن وارجع للرد بتاعى اللى فات وانت هتلاقى كلامى مظبوط   عشان فى القران بيقولنا   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (( لانفرق بين احد منهم ))    كلهم احنا مؤمنين بيهم لانها رسالات حق من عند الله ولكن فى زمانها      اما بقى عن الحديث ياجون   انا اؤكدلك ان الحديث ده ضعيف ومحدش اساسا من العلماء ولا المسلمين العاديين حتى بيعترفوا بيه     انا مش عارف ياجون بقى انت تسمع عن الاسرائيليات ولا   لا  عموما   دى بتبقى احاديث مدسوسه على الاحاديث الصحيحه     اؤكدلك كمان مره ياجون ده حديث ضعيف ..  وشكرا لكووووووووووووووووووول اعضاء المنتدى الجميل ده مسيحيين ومسلمين   ..  وبشكر كمان ادارة المنتدى جدا بجد مجهود رائع   شكرا   سلام ياجون    اخوك احمد ..


----------



## butterfly86 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
ارجو من الجميع احترام كل الآراء مهما كانت وان نقدر ان الاديان السماوية والرسل والانبياء اعلي شأنا من ان نتكلم عليهم وارجوا ان تلك الموضوعات التي تثار ليس لها اي اهمية وان نتطاول عليهم وعلي انفسنا بكلمات جارجة وان الجميع يحترم دين الاخر فكلنا تحت سماء واحدة ونستظل بعرش الرحمن.
ولن يفيدنا من كل ذلك سوي التنافر والخلافات ونحن في غنا عنها والتي يتمناها الغرب بان تسود البلاد العربية الكرة والكراهية والحروب الاهلية.
ولن ارجوا ان اضيف تعليق بعد قرائتي للموضوع والذي بكوني انتمي لدين الاسلام لابد وان ادافع عنة واطلب من الاخوة الذين يتحدثون بالاحاديث والتي من المفترض انها نبوية وهي ليست بذلك واتسائل من اين اتي كاتبها بتلك الكتب مجهولة المصدر وليس كل ما يكتب من المفترض ان نصدقة فهناك الكثير من الاقاويل خاطئة ولم ترد في الاحاديث الصحيحة لذلك ارجو من كاتبها التحري عنها وهناك كتب كثيرة موثوق فيها واتسائل لماذا كل هذا النقاش و الخلافات بينكم الجميع حر في اختيارة ولدينة وللعقيدة التي ترضية ومقتنع بمبادئها لانفرض عليكم شئ ولا انتم تفرضوا شئ علينا.
ولكن ديننا لم يمنع المناقشات والاستفسار عنة ولكن بعقلانية وارجوا من الجميع عدم التطاول علي رسولنا محمد (صلي اللة علية وسلم)ونحن لم نتطاول علي احد فنحن نحترم جميع الاديا والرسل والسيد المسيح والسيدة مريم بل وكرمها اللة وجعل لها سورة خاصة في القران باسمها (سورة مريم_ واتمني من الاخوة المسيحين قراتها فهي تحكي قصتها وقصة السيد المسيح وستعلمون كيف نقدرهم ونحترمهموعلمنا ديننا ونبينا ذلك فبالة عليكم كيف سنتتطاول عليهم وهم مذكورين لينا .
بل وقال اللة ان لا احد يكتمل دينة وعقيدتة الا اذا آآمن بالرسل والانبياء .
ارجوا من الجميع معرفة الدين الاسلامي جيدا قبل التطاول علية وارجوا من منلا يعرف عدم تصديق كل مايقال اما موضوع الاساءات التي تم ذكرها علي الرسول ومقارنتة بالسيد المسيح فسيتم تناولها وقت لاحق .
اتمني ان تقبلوني بينكم كفراشة السلام تحلق بينكم وتنشر بينك الود والرحمة ومن يريد مراسلتي او اي استفسار اكثر لا مانع من مراسلتي ولكن اتمني ان تكون مناقشة هادئة لا يتتخللها اي الفاظ او كلام جارح.
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## كيم (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



Christian Knight قال:


> *الكفارة المطلوبة هى الموت وده معناه انه لو كل واحد تحمل كفارة خطاياه فسيموت ويذهب لجهنم يعنى كل البشر هيذهبوا لجهنم ولذا تجسد الله وحمل عنا الكفارة على الصليب.
> 
> اما بالنسبة لقولك ان الله يقل للشىء كن فيكون فقد رديت عليه سابقا وقلتلك ان الله يتصرف اولا بحسب ما يتفق مع عدالته وحكمته ومحبته وليس بحسب قدرته فقط والا فانا اسالك لماذا نحن لسنا فى الجنة الان؟ الا يريد الله لجميع البشر ان يكونوا فى الملكوت او الجنة بحسب اعتقادك؟؟*



سبحان الله  سبحان الله الخالق الغفار يعنى لما الواحد يخطأ يجب ان يموت ليكفر الخطايايبقى لازم نضحى بالى كان السبب في خلقهم هو  صلب المسيح على الصليب و بكائة بعد الضرب بالكرابيج من الى خلقهم طبعا عشان الفدية تكون مظبوطة و مناداتة و هوة على الصليب الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى و لماذا يستنجد بالله  و الله حاجة تحير حاجة تبكى


----------



## كيم (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*فمن يرد الله ان يهديه يشرح صدرة لأسلام و من يرد ان يضله يجعل صدرة ضيقا حرجا كأنما يصعد فى السماء
 صدق الله العظيم

قال  الله الكريم ( فل امنا بالله و ما انزل الينا و ما انزل الى ابراهيم و اسماعيل و اسحاق و يعقوب و الاسباط و مل اوتى مو س و عيسى و النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين احد منهم و نحن لة مسلمون)

هذة عقيدة المسلمون فى انبياء الله و  اليكم عقيدة النصارى فى انبياء الله
 و قارنوا يا اصحاب العقول النيرة و ربنا يهدى  الجميع الى الحق المبين
(الحديث عن أنبياء الله في (الكتاب المقدس) حديث أشبه بأحاديث الخيال، حديثٌ لا يكاد يصدق، إلا أنه حقيقة في كتاب النصارى (المقدس)، يعترفون بها ولا ينكرونها. وهاك بعض ملامحها.
وفي هذا المقال لا أقوم بِبَتْرِ النَّص وإنما أنقل سياقاً كاملاً.
نـــوح، عليه السلام
في كتابهم أنه شرب من الخمر فسكر وتعرّى ، ورأى ابنه عورته فلعنه ولعن ابنه -أي حفيد نوح عليه السلام!!!!!
في سفر التكوين [إصحاح 9 : العدد20ـ 28 ] "وَابْتَدَا نُوحٌ يَكُونُ فَلَّاحا وَغَرَسَ كَرْما. وَشَرِبَ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ فَسَكِرَ وَتَعَرَّى دَاخِلَ خِبَائِهِ. فَابْصَرَ حَامٌ ابُو كَنْعَانَ عَوْرَةَ ابِيهِ وَاخْبَرَ اخَوَيْهِ خَارِجا. فَاخَذَ سَامٌ وَيَافَثُ الرِّدَاءَ وَوَضَعَاهُ عَلَى اكْتَافِهِمَا وَمَشَيَا الَى وَرَاءِ وَسَتَرَا عَوْرَةَ ابِيهِمَا وَوَجْهَاهُمَا الَى الْوَرَاءِ. فَلَمْ يُبْصِرَا عَوْرَةَ أبِيهِمَا. فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ نُوحٌ مِنْ خَمْرِهِ عَلِمَ مَا فَعَلَ بِهِ ابْنُهُ الصَّغِيرُ فَقَالَ: مَلْعُونٌ كَنْعَانُ. عَبْدَ الْعَبِيدِ يَكُونُ لاخْوَتِهِ. وَقَالَ: مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ الَهُ سَامٍ. وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدا لَهُ. لِيَفْتَحِ اللهُ لِيَافَثَ فَيَسْكُنَ فِي مَسَاكِنِ سَامٍ. وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدا لَهُمْ.
ونسأل: نبي ويشرب الخمر؟!
نبي يسكر ويتعرى؟!
نبي ويلعن حفيده الذي لا ذنب له؟! ويجعله عبداً لأعمامه على جرم لم يقترفه؟؟
لــوط، عليه السلام
قالوا عنه: شرب خمراً وسكر ثم زنى بابنتيه وأنجب منهما ولدين موآب وعمون!!!
التكوين [19 : 30ـ 39 ]: "وَصَعِدَ لُوطٌ مِنْ صُوغَرَ وَسَكَنَ فِي الْجَبَلِ وَابْنَتَاهُ مَعَهُ لانَّهُ خَافَ انْ يَسْكُنَ فِي صُوغَرَ. فَسَكَنَ فِي الْمَغَارَةِ هُوَ وَابْنَتَاهُ. وَقَالَتِ الْبِكْرُ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: ابُونَا قَدْ شَاخَ وَلَيْسَ فِي الارْضِ رَجُلٌ لِيَدْخُلَ عَلَيْنَا كَعَادَةِ كُلِّ الارْضِ. هَلُمَّ نَسْقِي ابَانَا خَمْرا وَنَضْطَجِعُ مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِي مِنْ ابِينَا نَسْلا. فَسَقَتَا ابَاهُمَا خَمْرا فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ وَدَخَلَتِ الْبِكْرُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَ ابِيهَا وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلا بِقِيَامِهَا. وَحَدَثَ فِي الْغَدِ انَّ الْبِكْرَ قَالَتْ لِلصَّغِيرَةِ: انِّي قَدِ اضْطَجَعْتُ الْبَارِحَةَ مَعَ ابِي. نَسْقِيهِ خَمْرا اللَّيْلَةَ ايْضا فَادْخُلِي اضْطَجِعِي مَعَهُ فَنُحْيِيَ مِنْ ابِينَا نَسْلا. فَسَقَتَا ابَاهُمَا خَمْرا فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ ايْضا وَقَامَتِ الصَّغِيرَةُ وَاضْطَجَعَتْ مَعَهُ وَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِاضْطِجَاعِهَا وَلا بِقِيَامِهَا. فَحَبِلَتِ ابْنَتَا لُوطٍ مِنْ أبِيهِمَا. فَوَلَدَتِ الْبِكْرُ ابْنا وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ مُوابَ -وَهُوَ أبُو الْمُوابِيِّينَ إلَى الْيَوْمِ- وَالصَّغِيرَةُ ايْضا وَلَدَتِ ابْنا وَدَعَتِ اسْمَهُ بِنْ عَمِّي -وَهُوَ ابُو بَنِي عَمُّونَ الَى الْيَوْمِ-."
إسرائيـــــل (يعقـــوب)، عليه السلام
قالوا عنه:
ـ مكر بابيه اسحق وسرق البركة من أخيه عيسو. سفر التكوين [27 : 18 ـ 40].
ـ صارع الرب وكاد يغلبه. سفر التكوين: [32 : 24 ـ 33].
ـ لطم الخدود وشق الجيوب وكفر بقضاء الله حين سمع بخبر أكل الذئب ليوسف -عليه السلام- سفر التتكوين [37 : 32 ـ 38].
ـ واتهموا بناته بالزنا. سفر التكوين [34: 1 ـ 5].
ـ ويذكر الكتاب المقدس بعد ذكر قصة زنا بنت يعقوب (دِينَةُ ابْنَةُ لَيْئَةَ) أن أبناء يعقوب قاموا بقتل كل الذكور ونهبوا البلدة بعدما أمنوهم على أنفسهم -أي غدروا بهم- وذلك لأن شكيم قد زنى بأختهما. راجع -إن شئت- سفر التكوين [34/ 20ـ 29].
ـ ويقولون أن واحداً من أبنائه -عليه السلام- زنى بسرّية أبيه، والسرية في حكم الزوجة عندنا وعندهم أيضاً. راجع سفر التكوين [35 : 21 ـ 23].
وكله كلام (مقدّس) يحتويه (الكتاب المقدس)!!
وعندنا: {وَجَآؤُوا عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنفُسُكُمْ أَمْراً فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ} [يوسف:18]
موســـى، عليه السلام
قالوا عنه:
-خان الله -عز وجل- هو وهارون -عليهما السلام- ولم يقدّسا الله تبارك وتعالى بين شعب إسرائيل كما أمرهما. سفر التثنية [32 : 48-51].
ـ ويسيء الأدب مع الله وهو يخاطبه. جاء في سفر الخروج [5 : 22ـ 24]: "فَرَجَعَ مُوسَى الَى الرَّبِّ وَقَالَ: يَا سَيِّدُ لِمَاذَا أسَاتَ إلَى هَذَا الشَّعْبِ؟ لِمَاذَا أرْسَلْتَنِي؟ فَانَّهُ مُنْذُ دَخَلْتُ إلَى فِرْعَوْنَ لاتَكَلَّمَ بِاسْمِكَ أسَاءَ إلَى هَذَا الشَّعْبِ. وَأنْتَ لَمْ تُخَلِّصْ شَعْبَكَ".
واقرأ هذه:
وفي سفر الخروج أيضاً [11 : 11]: "فَقَال مُوسَى لِلرَّبِّ: لِمَاذَا أَسَأْتَ إِلى عَبْدِكَ وَلِمَاذَا لمْ أَجِدْ نِعْمَةً فِي عَيْنَيْكَ حَتَّى أَنَّكَ وَضَعْتَ ثِقْل جَمِيعِ هَذَا الشَّعْبِ عَليَّ؟"
هـــارون، عليه السلام
نسبوا إليه هو صناعة العجل لبني إسرائيل كي يعبدوه من دون الله . سفر الخروج [32 : 1-6]
داود، عليه السلام
قالوا عنه:
-زنا بزوجة جارة أوريا الحثي، وحبلت منه. جاء في سفر صموئيل الثاني [11 : 2ـ 6 ]: "وَكَانَ فِي وَقْتِ الْمَسَاءِ أَنَّ دَاوُدَ قَامَ عَنْ سَرِيرِهِ وَتَمَشَّى عَلَى سَطْحِ بَيْتِ الْمَلِكِ، فَرَأَى مِنْ عَلَى السَّطْحِ امْرَأَةً تَسْتَحِمُّ. وَكَانَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ جَمِيلَةَ الْمَنْظَرِ جِدّاً.. فَأَرْسَلَ دَاوُدُ وَسَأَلَ عَنِ الْمَرْأَةِ، فَقَالَ وَاحِدٌ: أَلَيْسَتْ هَذِهِ بَثْشَبَعَ بِنْتَ أَلِيعَامَ امْرَأَةَ أُورِيَّا الْحِثِّيِّ؟. فَأَرْسَلَ دَاوُدُ رُسُلاً وَأَخَذَهَا، فَدَخَلَتْ إِلَيْهِ فَاضْطَجَعَ مَعَهَا وَهِيَ مُطَهَّرَةٌ مِنْ طَمْثِهَا. ثُمَّ رَجَعَتْ إِلَى بَيْتِهَا. وَحَبِلَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ، فَأَرْسَلَتْ وَأَخْبَرَتْ دَاوُدَ وَقَالَتْ: إِنِّي حُبْلَى.
-وقالوا أنه أردف ذلك بتدبير مؤامرة لزوج هذه المرأة وقتله وضم هذه المرأة لنسائه وأنجب منها سليمان -عليه السلام- من سفاح -قطع الله لسانهم-. [سفر صموئيل : 11 : 14 ـ 19].
ـ يرقص "بكل قوته" أمام الرب ويتكشّف فتحتقره امرأته. [صموئيل الثاني : 6 : 14 ـ 21].
ـ يحضن فتاة عذراء غريبة عنه لتدفئه. [الملوك الأول 1 : 1 ـ 5].
ـ ابنه أمنون يزني ببنته ثامار -ابن داود وبنت داود- ولا يقيم عليه الحد. صموئيل الثاني [13 : 21وما بعدها].
ـ يقتل 200 فلسطيني ويقطع غلفهم -حشفة الذكر- مهراً لميكال بنت شاول. صموئيل الأول [18 : 25ـ 29].
ـ قالوا عنه ينشر شعوباً كاملة أطفالاً ونساءاً ورجالاً. سفر أخبار الأيام الأول [20 : 3ـ 5]
سليــــمان بن داود، عليه السلام
قالوا عنه:
تزوج من نساء أجنبيات مخالفاً الشريعة، وأملن قلبه حتى كفر بالله وعبد الأصنام وأقام لها معبداً. الملوك الأول [11: 1ـ 12].
أشعيـــــــاء (شعيب)، عليه السلام
قالوا عنه:
مشي عرياناً وحافياً ثلاث سنوات!!! سفر أشعيا [20 : 2ـ 5].
وعندهم من الأنبياء من مات منتحراً، ومن اتخذ امرأة زنا بأمر (الرب) وقتل الأطفال وشق بطون الحوامل، ومن تعصب مع الرب وتطاول عليه. ونبي يكذب، ونبي يذهب لعرَّافة كي تحضِّر له روح نبي آخر، ونبي يتسبب في قتل صاحبه. ونبي أحمق يمنعه من الحماقة "حِمَارٌ أَعْجَمُ نَاطِقاً بِصَوْتِ إِنْسَانٍ*:99::94::act31:


----------



## كيم (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



My Rock قال:


> مجرد كلام... حكيته و مشيت....



سبحان الله هل فى عقول اصابها الكساد كهذة العقول

ان من اكذب الكذب و افرا الفرى ان تنقل جذء من اية كريمة و لا تنقل الايه كلها و ما بعدها اذا كانت القصه مسترسله كمن يقول يا ايها الذين امنوا لا تقربوا الصلاه...................... و لا يكمل الايه الكريمة قهذا و الله اشر من الجمير ( هم كلانعام بل هم اضل)
 فمن تريد النقض كن صريحا مع نفسك و قبل ان تنقض اريد ان أسألك سؤال
هل تبتغى الحق ام انك من المتحزبين الذين يمارون بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق و يتبعوا سبيل الشيطان

و الله هو الهادى الى الصراط المستقيم


----------



## كيم (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*



John-Elmasry قال:


> انا مش عارف بس انتوا بتقارنوا مين بمين. واحد جاب الخراب والغش والكدب والنكاح الشرعي وكثرة السكان والتخلف والحلفان الكدب وي وي وي بالسيد المسيح الي قال عنه القران ان ملتمسشي من الشيطان. انا مش عارف انتوا يا مسلمون بتدافعوا عن رسولكم ولا هوا الي يدافع عنكم؟ احنا مش محتاجين حاجة علشان ندافع عن السيد المسيح كل الكتب بتشهد ليه وبكرامته وبسماحته وبإلوهيته وانتوا بقي بتدافعوا عنه ليه؟ علي الاقل معندناش رضاعة كبير وبول بعيد. طب عارفين ابي هريرة قال حديث هقوله والكل عارف كمالته وكفاية من الراجل الي كان معاه وبتستشهدوا بيه. قال تقريبا, احمد الله علي ثلاث, ضردسا طحونا ومعدية هاضمتا و...........منفوخا الله يخرب بيتكم ابقي اسألوا يا مسلمين الكلمة الي ناقصة ايه. وانا عارف ومتأكد انكم هتاخدوها بشكل عادي ولا حرج علي المسلمين. فيه اكتر من كدة جاتكم خيبة في تفكيركم سلام




سبحان الله
قال الامام الشافعى  اذا جائنى اعلم اهل الارض غلبتهم و اذا جائنى جاهل لغلبنى 
ما دليلك يا رجل على ما تقول نحن ندافع عن الحق و حتى و ان جاء من غير المسلمين فعيس علية السلام نبى الله و محمد نبى الله و نؤمن بجميع انبياء الله عليهم الصلاة و السلام و من الذى اتى بالكذب و كان الصادق الامين قبل البعثة و اقرأ تاريخ قريش يا رجل و من الذى اتى بالخداع و هو الذى بحث ليتمم مكارم الاخلاق و النكاح الشرعى يا من اصايك الزهيمر هو النكاح الذى لا يتم الا بالاشهر على الملأ و فى وجود الشهود و الاهل و برضا الطرفين يا من تنقض ولا تعلم ما تقولو اى حلفان كذب يا رجل و هو من قال علية الصلاة و السلام( اجتنبوا السبع المبقات و ذكر قولا الزور و شهادة الزور........) و هة الشهادة الكاذبة و السبع المبقات هى التى توبق صاحبها فى نار حهنم وز هو الذى دافع عن اقليات اهل الكتاب فقال (من اذا زمى فأنا حججه يوم القيامة ثم اى الكتب التى تشهد بألوهية المسيح و اليهود يقولون انة ابن زنا (حاشاه من هذا الزور المبين)و القراءن هو الذى كرمة و انزلة منزلنة مع اخوانة من الانبياءو صراحة انا ارى التناقض الغريب فى اصل الموضوع و هو

انتم تعتفدون فى الهية عيسى فكيف تقارنون بين محمد رسول الله و هو من البشر و بين الهكم كما تزعمونوالاولى ان تقارنوا بين انبيائكم و ما فعلوة من زنا محارم و قتل و زنا و اقرا المقال السابق لى و انت تعرف على ما ا تكلم و الله هو الهادى الى الصراط المستقيم


----------



## fredyyy (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

*كيم
سبحان الله سبحان الله الخالق الغفار يعنى لما الواحد يخطأ يجب ان يموت ليكفر الخطايايبقى لازم نضحى بالى كان السبب في خلقهم هو صلب المسيح على الصليب *

*كفارة المسيح حدثت مرة واحدة 

ولم نطلبها نحن بل الله ... بل كانت مخطط الله لخلاص الانسان

الكفارة كانت الغطاء الذي ستر خطايانا بعيداً عن عدالة الله إذ قد دُفع ثمنها 

كل من قَبِلَ المسيح ... يدخل تحت هذا الغطاء ويتمتع بالغفران

وهي كافية لكل البشر إذا جاءوا الى المسيح 

وكل من يؤمن بكفارة الميسح  .... سيقف أمام الله باراً وبلا لوم 

 في 2:15  
لكي تكونوا بلا لوم وبسطاء اولادا للّه بلا عيب في وسط جيل معوج وملتو تضيئون بينهم كانوار في العالم
 عب 9:14  
فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح ازلي قدم نفسه للّه بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من اعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي
 1بط 1:19  
بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح
 يه 1:24  
والقادر ان يحفظكم غير عاثرين ويوقفكم امام مجده بلا عيب في الابتهاج*


----------



## fredyyy (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

*كيم
هل تبتغى الحق ام انك من المتحزبين الذين يمارون بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق و يتبعوا سبيل الشيطان*

*يو 18:37 
 .....اجاب يسوع انت تقول اني ملك.لهذا قد ولدت انا ولهذا قد أتيت الى العالم لاشهد للحق.كل من هو من الحق يسمع صوتي

المسيح هو الحق .... وشَهِدَ للحق .... و المسيح تكلم بالحق

المؤمنين المسيحيين

 يتكلمون بالحق ... ويعشيون الحق ... ويتبعون الحق ... والحق يحرِّرهم

 1يو 4:6  
نحن من الله فمن يعرف الله يسمع لنا ومن ليس من الله لا يسمع لنا.من هذا نعرف روح الحق وروح الضلال.

سبيل الشيطان لمن ليس له الحق الذي في المسيح 

وهو يتبعه لانه ضال ولان الشيطان مُضل 

لكن المؤمنين المسيحيين لهم سلطة بقوة الروح القدس على الشيطان 

 لو 10:17  

فرجع السبعون بفرح قائلين يا رب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك.

هل تريد البقاء مع من مسَّهم الشيطان 

أم تريد أن تكون مع من لهم القوة على طرد الشيطان فيهرب منهم بقوة الروح القدس*


----------



## كيم (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

*كفارة المسيح حدثت مرة واحدة 

ولم نطلبها نحن بل الله ... بل كانت مخطط الله لخلاص الانسان

 يا استاذ فريدى (العضو المبارك للمنتدى هدانى الله و اياك الى صراطة المستقيم)
انتا لم تقرأ كل رسالتى كلها و ارجو ان تراجع النص مرة اخرى و اجيب على كلامك يا استاذ  لماذا تضعون غفران الله لخطايا البشر كأنة خطة مكونة من عدة خطوات يجب ان تتبع و مخطط لماذا هذا الشقاء يا رجل:t19:


الكفارة كانت الغطاء الذي ستر خطايانا بعيداً عن عدالة الله إذ قد دُفع ثمنها 

و هل عدالة الله تقتضى ازلال ابنة او نفسة او كلهما واحد كما تقولون و من اجل ماذا احترسوا انتم تتكلمون عن خالق الكون و كأنة يعيش من اجلكم انتم 

كل من قَبِلَ المسيح ... يدخل تحت هذا الغطاء ويتمتع بالغفران
وهي كافية لكل البشر إذا جاءوا الى المسيح 
وكل من يؤمن بكفارة الميسح  .... سيقف أمام الله باراً وبلا لوم 

 في 2:15  
لكي تكونوا بلا لوم وبسطاء اولادا للّه بلا عيب في وسط جيل معوج وملتو تضيئون بينهم كانوار في العالم
 عب 9:14  
اذن ان كنتم انتم اولاد الله فعلا فماذا لاتطلبون من ابيكم ان يصلح العالم او اقتصاد مصر على الاقل لتكون بذلك معجزة و الناس تؤمن ولا ايةةةةةةةة و الجيل المعوج دة من خلقة ولا ايةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة وز هل انتم بلا عيوب يا اتباع المسيح
امال مين الذين يقتلون النساء العزل و العواجيز فى العراق  اهم اتباع المسيح البسطاء ام هم ماذا يا رجل

فكم بالحري يكون دم المسيح الذي بروح ازلي قدم نفسه للّه بلا عيب يطهر ضمائركم من اعمال ميتة لتخدموا الله الحي
 1بط 1:19  
بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس دم المسيح
 يه 1:24  
والقادر ان يحفظكم غير عاثرين ويوقفكم امام مجده بلا عيب في الابتهاج*[/QUOTE]

كلامك هنا يا استاذ فيدى يخصك انت و من معك فى المنتدى و كل النصارى ولا يخص موضوعى و يا ريت ترد على باقى الموضوع بتاعى لو سمحت و شكرا

و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## كيم (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

*حرر بواسطة avada cadavra *
*الموضوع يتكلم عن السيد المسيح و محمد *
*ما دخل ما كتبتة بالموضوع !!!! *

*يحرر و يغلق الموضوع ككل لاحقا *
*للدخول في الاسلاميات *


----------



## ماكيت (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

*اهلا عزيزي *
*منور *

*تفضل بالدفاع عن ديانة الاسلام في قسم الحوار الاسلامي *

*avada cadavra*


----------



## xxxl (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

لا اري في كلام ميرنا ما يدل علي اننا في قسم شبهات حول المسيحية!!!!!!!!!!!
بل هي شبهات حول الاسلام..ولا ايه ياجماعة؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
والرجاء من المشرف ان يتم نقل الموضوع _بعد مشيئة الله ثم مشيئته_
وارجو من ميرنا عرض الشبهات واحدة واحدة حتي نستطيع الرد الموضوعي وللبعد عن الكروته...


----------



## Basilius (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما بين السيد المسيح و محمد رسول الإسلام*

*اذن *
*يغلق الموضوع *
*لتشتيت المواضيع و الحوار *
*والخروج عن تخصص القسم *

*avada cadavra *


----------

